# Brighthouse Central Florida - Tuning Adapter Coming Soon!



## Okeemike

Hi guys. This is related to thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=383361, but I thought it deserved a new thread.

Those of you in the Orlando area likely remember the problems we went through to get our HD channels added back to cable cards.

With the certification of the tuning adapter, and the impending SDV implementation, I pinged the same resource I was working with previously, and asked when we will know more about the adapter, and beta testing, etc...

Here's the response I received this morning:



> Mr. Okeemike,
> We will support the new adapter and expect to receive one for lab testing within the next three weeks. I dont have a date for when they will be available in our market for customers, but I will be back in touch as soon as we receive further updates. I have also let our team know that you would be willing to be a beta tester, though plans for customer testing will not be made until the lab testing is successfully completed.
> 
> Regards,
> BHN


Looks like we ought to know more in perhaps a month or so...once they receive the device in house.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

great news because I still can't get the 3 new channels they added last month


----------



## acvthree

I thought that had nothing to do with SDV. Is the tuning resolver going to help that at all?

Al


----------



## moyekj

acvthree said:


> I thought that had nothing to do with SDV. Is the tuning resolver going to help that at all?
> 
> Al


 The problem is related to channel lineup for CableCard customers not being updated. Since the Tuning Adapter gets it's own channel lineup independent of CableCards (like the cable set top boxes) presumably that issue should go away as well.


----------



## Okeemike

It will definitely make a difference once SDV is rolled out in


----------



## acvthree

moyekj said:


> The problem is related to channel lineup for CableCard customers not being updated. Since the Tuning Adapter gets it's own channel lineup independent of CableCards (like the cable set top boxes) presumably that issue should go away as well.


Ok, so Tivo is going to use the Tuning Adapter channel lineup before, or at least independent of, SDV.

Interesting. I didn't know that. Thanks.

Al


----------



## acvthree

Okeemike said:


> It will definitely make a difference once SDV is rolled out in


It should be interesting.

The previous poster says that there are going to be two difference channel lineups, one for the tuning adapter and one for cable card. It is going to be interesting to see how conflicts are handled.

Al


----------



## moyekj

acvthree said:


> It should be interesting.
> 
> The previous poster says that there are going to be two difference channel lineups, one for the tuning adapter and one for cable card. It is going to be interesting to see how conflicts are handled.
> 
> Al


 Not quite. To be clearer, when using the Tuning Adapter you will get the same channel lineup that customers with Cable Company set top boxes get. As we have already seen in many areas, this can be different from the channel lineup that CableCard customers see. Brighthouse in Orlando is a good example. My provider, Cox Orange County for a while was also intentionally leaving channels out of the CableCard channel lineup before SDV was even deployed (while cable box users got the complete set of channels). So it's not just when SDV is deployed that 2 different channel lineups can exist. Some cable companies already have been using different lineups for CableCard customers vs. set top box customers even before SDV deployment.

As far as conflicts between 2 lineups I'm not sure exactly how it works but I don't think that will be an issue. My perception (could be wrong) is that with the tuning adapter it will completely take over the responsibility of channel mapping (mapping cable channels to the right frequencies - in order to handle SDV channels it must do that). The CableCard will still be used for authorizing/decrypting but not for channel mapping purposes.
If my above understanding is correct, then this also leads to another interesting possibility: those without CableCards that want to get a proper cable channel lineup (see the big unencrypted QAM threads) may be able to do so with the adapter. Of course, how those customers can get hold of the adapter without having CableCards is another story, but in theory this could solve that issue as well.


----------



## acvthree

Thanks. That was different from what I had imagined.

My guess (and purely a guess, I have no information) was that the tuning adapter was just a communication device for sending an SDV request back to the cable head end. I was thinking that the channel mapping would be done how it had always been done.

This looks more sophisticated than I had imagined.

Al


----------



## JWThiers

Its not that their are 2 channel lineups its that there is a variable channel lineup depending on who is watching what at any given moment. Actually with SDV not all channels are at the headend all the time. The headend only puts channels that are actually being used by customers being served by the headend. This allows for more channels to be carried, because ALL Channels are usually not being viewed at any one time. For example, say an area served by a headend has 1000 people. How many channels are actually being watched? The number will be surprisingly low. Probably as low as a couple of dozen (well less than the 200+ channels the cable company has available at any rate) Currently without SDV ALL channels are available ALL of the time. With SDV only the channels that are being viewed are available. This is because the cable boxes are sending a request for a channel to the headend and the headend makes it available. The "Channel Frequencies" can change so 2 way communication between the headend and your cable box is needed. Tivo's do not have this ability built in currently so the "Tuning Resolver" (aka Dongle) fills that roll. 

This is WAY oversimplified, but that is what the effect is.


----------



## moyekj

JWThiers said:


> Its not that their are 2 channel lineups its that there is a variable channel lineup depending on who is watching what at any given moment.


 When SDV is deployed certainly that can be the case. I gave examples specifically where SDV has NOT yet been deployed and yet the channel lineups are different. Even way back when I got my 1st S3 there were cases when channel lineup for CableCards were updated at different times (in some cases days apart) than for the set top box folks in my headend, so obviously the UDCP devices were getting a different channel map than set top boxes back when SDV wasn't even on the radar. (And note when I say different channel lineups I am not talking about missing guide data which can be a difference between zap2it and cable co. listings, I mean the physical channel->frequency mappings).


----------



## JWThiers

moyekj said:


> When SDV is deployed certainly that can be the case. I gave examples specifically where SDV has NOT yet been deployed and yet the channel lineups are different. Even way back when I got my 1st S3 there were cases when channel lineup for CableCards were updated at different times (in some cases days apart) than for the set top box folks in my headend, so obviously the UDCP devices were getting a different channel map than set top boxes back when SDV wasn't even on the radar. (And note when I say different channel lineups I am not talking about missing guide data which can be a difference between zap2it and cable co. listings, I mean the physical channel->frequency mappings).


Agreed. I was getting the impression that acvthree thought that SDV was just a different channel lineup and for some reason cablecard couldn't decode it, hence the clarification as to what SDV does and why.


----------



## acvthree

Actually, I was thinking that SDV just required a signal to be sent to the head end to turn on a channel to be transmitted. I thought the channel mapping would be the same, just dependent on if a channel was turned on (transmitting) or not. I'm now getting a better understanding that there is also a different channel mapping. I did also know about what moyeki was saying, I just hadn't put 2 and 2 together. It wasn't as obviously 4 to me as it was to you guys.

I appreciate the patience. I can get these things figured out eventually. 

Al


----------



## cableguy763

acvthree said:


> Actually, I was thinking that SDV just required a signal to be sent to the head end to turn on a channel to be transmitted. I thought the channel mapping would be the same, just dependent on if a channel was turned on (transmitting) or not. I'm now getting a better understanding that there is also a different channel mapping. I did also know about what moyeki was saying, I just hadn't put 2 and 2 together. It wasn't as obviously 4 to me as it was to you guys.
> 
> I appreciate the patience. I can get these things figured out eventually.
> 
> Al


Most companies using sdv with simulcast have the cablecards going to the still existant analog channels. I think this is what they were referring to "different" channel maps.


----------



## moyekj

cableguy763 said:


> Most companies using sdv with simulcast have the cablecards going to the still existant analog channels. I think this is what they were referring to "different" channel maps.


 I was pleasantly surprised that for my headend (Cox, Orange County), they haven't put any of the digital simulcast channels under SDV and still map CableCard channels to the SD digital versions instead of the analog ones. I was expecting once SDV was deployed for all my sub-100 channels to go analog on my Tivos but so far so good.


----------



## ciner

Question for the ORL folks as I live here as well. Even with this Tuning Adapter, we'll still have the problem of not being able to receive on demand channels right? I love my TMC/HBO/Showtime/Cinemax on demand for free with the regular subscription to the channels. Is there a thread about this already, or when can we expect that fixed as well so we can receive all channels with Tivo?

TIA


----------



## ciner

Found the answer to my question mostly here:

http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/03/06/tivo-still-working-on-a-dvr-with-two-way-features-like-vod/

Sounds like soon enough thanks to tru2way there will either be a new Tivo box that supports VOD/PPV or if we're extra lucky they can do it via software for existing Tivo HD owners.


----------



## JWThiers

Hey Okeemike, Have you heard anything else about this?


----------



## dkahs23

Bump


----------



## guarh

I am interested in this too as a new Tivo customer. Cablecards are scheduled to be installed on Tuesday. Called BHN today and talked to their reps that deal with Cable tv, and of course they didn't know anything about SDV or Tuning adapter. I asked them if I will receive all of my current HD channels with Cablecard and they said yes... (that's North Pinellas, FL)
Will see on Tuesday.


----------



## Okeemike

Hi guys. I haven't been watching this lately... I dropped an email this afternoon to my BHN contact asking for a status up. 

I'll reply back here with what I get back.


----------



## guarh

Would the tuning adapter also fix the problem with channels under 99 being analog?


----------



## tivoknucklehead

I'm not holding my breath


----------



## Okeemike

UPDATE
I was contacted by BHN this morning, and advised that they have not yet begun testing the new tuning adapter, and do not have one in house yet. They expect that it will be a 'few more weeks' before they get one in for testing. Their belief is that there is some kind of 'inventory' issue.


----------



## JWThiers

Thanks for the info. its nice to have info from someone with a contact on the inside.


----------



## guarh

It would be nice if they can get it out soon and start expanding their HD lineup. Their current channes lineup can't compete with new FIOS HD lineup coming up on 10\7
It has most of the channels that I watch in HD, including USA, Sci-fi, Speed and others. It can get very tempting to switch especially if I won't have to deal with SDV and nasty quality analog channels.


----------



## JWThiers

guarh said:


> It would be nice if they can get it out soon and start expanding their HD lineup. Their current channes lineup can't compete with new FIOS HD lineup coming up on 10\7
> It has most of the channels that I watch in HD, including USA, Sci-fi, Speed and others. It can get very tempting to switch especially if I won't have to deal with SDV and nasty quality analog channels.


And IF I had Fios Available in my area I would be on it like white on rice. Not just for the TV, but especially for the big tubes :up:. they won't clog as easy.


----------



## guarh

True. The only thing holding me back is that I have 3 more SD tv's that I will have to use boxes for, which can add a lot to the monthly bill. I will have to check into that.


----------



## JWThiers

Did anyone else lose their HD locals this morning, in the BHN CFL area? I didn't have time to do anything but I wasn't getting signal at all on 1020, 1060 or 1090. I did get a message about a Cable Card Decoder but have no time to check. Has SDV finally hit?


----------



## lombard

God I hope not. I'll be checking first thing when I get home. I'm on Merritt Island, so if it's a regional problem, we should know.


----------



## cableguy763

They are not and really cannot put their locad hd's in switched.


----------



## JWThiers

cableguy763 said:


> They are not and really cannot put their locad hd's in switched.


If not then its odd behavior. I'll definitely have to look at whats happening.


----------



## lombard

Just checked all my HD channels. I'm getting them all, except for Science Channel HD and TLC HD. Frankly, I'm pretty sure Science HD has never worked for me and I have no idea if TLC ever did.

Sorry, looks like you've got a local problem.


----------



## orangeboy

JWThiers said:


> If not then its odd behavior. I'll definitely have to look at whats happening.


I had the same problem not long ago with different (HD) channels. I think a power cycle (actually unplugging the unit from the wall) was all I needed to resolve the issue. I still don't get all the newly detected channels from a couple of days ago: 47, 116, 1324, and 1331.


----------



## JWThiers

I had tried a restart, power cycle, rerun guided setup to no avail before I called BHN and they were going to send someone out today between 10 - 12. At 1145 they called to tell me "there was a "SYSTEM wide" problem on their end" and that there was nothing a service call could do on my end. Thanks for the heads up BHN :down:. They could not explain why it only affected 1 of my THD's, but everything is back up now. It would have been nice if they had called when they figured it was a "SYSTEM wide problem instead of making me waste a half day waiting.


----------



## joelkfla

lombard said:


> Just checked all my HD channels. I'm getting them all, except for Science Channel HD and TLC HD. Frankly, I'm pretty sure Science HD has never worked for me and I have no idea if TLC ever did.
> 
> Sorry, looks like you've got a local problem.


Are you getting Disney, Family, ESPNU, and CNN in HD? I've never been able to get those recently added channels on my Series 3, in addition to Science & TLC.


----------



## net114

I had some of the same issues, but now it looks like the only thing not working is MGMHD.


----------



## Rudy7

joelkfla said:


> Are you getting Disney, Family, ESPNU, and CNN in HD? I've never been able to get those recently added channels on my Series 3, in addition to Science & TLC.


Daytona area...not getting ESPNU or CNNHD. Getting the onscreen message about needing a cable card...which of course I have. I do get Disney and Family, but not Science and TLC. Ridiculous. I'm demanding a pro-rated bill.


----------



## pavanb500

Rudy7 said:


> Daytona area...not getting ESPNU or CNNHD. Getting the onscreen message about needing a cable card...which of course I have. I do get Disney and Family, but not Science and TLC. Ridiculous. I'm demanding a pro-rated bill.


Port Orange here and I'm getting the same message...plus everything above channel 99 is copy protected. And they wonder why people torrent..


----------



## dkahs23

I am getting the same message. Lost Disney HD, MGM HD, I'm sure some others that I don't Tivo


----------



## hddude55

How's that tuning resolver/adapter/vaporware working?


----------



## JWThiers

hddude55 said:


> How's that tuning resolver/adapter/vaporware working?


About as good as your cable company DVR. the difference is the tuning resolver will come out soon enough and you dvr will still be junk.


----------



## dkahs23

I tried cold starting my Tivo HD to see if the Disney Hd would come back and it didn't. I wonder if this problem has something to do with the cable card being a M-Card?


----------



## nunzio23

Hello all,

I've been reading this thread for awhile but have never posted. I have tried numerous attempts to get information from Brighthouse support but they usually do not even know what the adapter is. Finally I decided to go straight to the top and emailed the President of BH CFL.

Here is his response:

_Thanks for your note Dan. The adapter just began testing in our lab and we hope to have it out by year end, assuming all goes well. I'll be sure you are on the list to get notice of it's availability. Also, we'll get some information to our front line people so they can better answer these questions.

I am copying our VP of Customer Care, Bill Sievers to ensure he is in the loop on these issues.

Chris Fenger_


----------



## guarh

nunzio23 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've been reading this thread for awhile but have never posted. I have tried numerous attempts to get information from Brighthouse support but they usually do not even know what the adapter is. Finally I decided to go straight to the top and emailed the President of BH CFL.
> 
> Here is his response:
> 
> _Thanks for your note Dan. The adapter just began testing in our lab and we hope to have it out by year end, assuming all goes well. I'll be sure you are on the list to get notice of it's availability. Also, we'll get some information to our front line people so they can better answer these questions.
> 
> I am copying our VP of Customer Care, Bill Sievers to ensure he is in the loop on these issues.
> 
> Chris Fenger_


Thank you for taking the time to do this.
I will call in a week or two to see if the CSRs got the memo and make sure I am on the list as well.


----------



## eitingon

Any word? These things are apparently out in the wild.


----------



## Okeemike

Hi guys... another update.

On Friday I received the following email from my VP contact at BHN:



> Mr. Okeemike:
> 
> Phase I testing for the tuning adapter will be completed by the end of this month. It took longer than expected because the code for the tuning adapter was written for a different digital navigator, so we had to make the necessary adjustments. We still have more testing to do, but I thought I'd send this interim update.


So, we're still waiting, but that may explain some of the delay. As far as I know, SDV has not been rolled out, so those of us with Cable Cards aren't missing anything...yet.


----------



## notnow117

Okeemike said:


> ...As far as I know, SDV has not been rolled out, so those of us with Cable Cards aren't missing anything...yet.


aside from a handful of HD channels


----------



## bobby4919

I seem to have lost every HD channel above WOFL. I thought it was due to SDV being rolled out. Does anyone have confirmation as to whether SDV is in use or not? I'd like to know before calling the CSRs at BHN.


----------



## nunzio23

bobby4919 said:


> I seem to have lost every HD channel above WOFL. I thought it was due to SDV being rolled out. Does anyone have confirmation as to whether SDV is in use or not? I'd like to know before calling the CSRs at BHN.


Interesting.. today I seem to have gained all the HD channels that I previously didn't get because of SDV. i.e. CNNHD, ESPNUHD, SCIHD, TLCHD and so on..

Anyone know why?


----------



## tivoknucklehead

nunzio23 said:


> Interesting.. today I seem to have gained all the HD channels that I previously didn't get because of SDV. i.e. CNNHD, ESPNUHD, SCIHD, TLCHD and so on..
> 
> Anyone know why?


thanks for the heads up, I too am now getting all HD channels 
no clue why, but I love it. Hopefully they will keep them live until the tuning adapter comes out


----------



## phdeez

tivoknucklehead said:


> thanks for the heads up, I too am now getting all HD channels
> no clue why, but I love it. Hopefully they will keep them live until the tuning adapter comes out


+1 Thanks nunzio23!!

Maybe this is BH's way of saying the Tuning Resolver is going to take longer than they thought?  Maybe lab testing is going bad....


----------



## orangeboy

nunzio23 said:


> Interesting.. today I seem to have gained all the HD channels that I previously didn't get because of SDV. i.e. CNNHD, ESPNUHD, SCIHD, TLCHD and so on..
> 
> Anyone know why?


I dunno why either, but I'm happy about it too! I had to cycle the power to get the 'missing' HD channels (as well as add them back into the channel list.) It's nice to be able to have the channels I pay for!


----------



## dkahs23

Any word on this adapter?


----------



## Okeemike

dkahs23 said:


> Any word on this adapter?


I thought I had posted this already, but it seems not.

Here is the email I received from BHN on Friday:



> Dear Mike:
> I was just thinking about you as I do owe you an update. We expect to receive an order of tuning adaptors before the end of the month. The business policy is expected to be finalized very soon as well. We will be ready in advance of any impact that SDV could have on UDCP devices.


This says to me that all testing is complete, and they're essentially ready to go.


----------



## JWThiers

Okeemike said:


> I thought I had posted this already, but it seems not.
> 
> Here is the email I received from BHN on Friday:
> 
> This says to me that all testing is complete, and they're essentially ready to go.


Great news


----------



## WBragg

I'm guessing we'll probably know here long before they put anything on their WEB site about it. I suppose that since this is BrightHouse, there will be an added fee for the devices.


----------



## JWThiers

and a truck roll to install.


----------



## Okeemike

JWThiers said:


> and a truck roll to install.


You're looking at it the wrong way. Think of it as 'white glove treatment'.


----------



## JWThiers

More like Rubber glove at the Dr.'s office treatment. When they come out I'll have to check again if I can get "M" cards.


----------



## Okeemike

JWThiers said:


> More like Rubber glove at the Dr.'s office treatment. When they come out I'll have to check again if I can get "M" cards.


So, what's the benefit of having an M-card (other than only needing to rent one card, instead of two)?


----------



## JWThiers

Only renting one card instead of two is the reason. Or in my case two cards instead of four.


----------



## JimPa

WBragg said:


> I suppose that since this is BrightHouse, there will be an added fee for the devices.


Don't you know it. 

Dish Satellite nickles and dimes you as well, but they're more reliable and bottom line price for me is less.


----------



## dkahs23

Anything yet? I have seen post that other cable company's have release there adapters.


----------



## Okeemike

dkahs23 said:


> Anything yet? I have seen post that other cable company's have release there adapters.


I emailed BHN yesterday and received the following response:



> Our SDV launch is a phased approach rather than a hard cutover. We have received a shipment of the tuning adaptors, and will begin offering them in the next month or so, closer to when the viewing experience will change for TiVo users.


----------



## nandopr

I just received my January bill.

FYI:

"Bright House Networks will a have a separate trip charge for installation of CableCards of $39.95 beginning February 2009".

In case someone is planning to buy a TiVo soon, it will be wise to do it before Feb 2009. You would save $40.00 + tax.


----------



## eabu

I have 2 S-cards. Do I know need to convert them to an M-card for the pending SDV adapter or will we only find out after February 2009 when we have to pay $40 for a tech to deal with us?


----------



## TomRaz

I had BHN install 2 M series cards into two Tivo HD units right after Christmas and they charged me a $40 installation charge for the two cards and I did the installation myself because the installer said those famous words

"I have never seen a cable card"


----------



## Nick32714

I just received a letter from Bright House Networks that states channels 275 through 298 will be switched over to SDV effective 2/24/2009. It further states that I will need to have a Tuning Adapter installed to continue to receive these channels. I called Bright House to set up an appointment for said Tuning Adapters and both the specialist and the supervisor I spoke to were clueless. They are confusing the Tuning Adapters with the digital cut-over next month.


----------



## Agent086

I just received the same letter from BrightHouse saying Feb 24, 2009 was their SDV start date.

Funny how the first 2/3 of the letter is adamant that "<SDV> programming will no longer be available on Tivo devices with Bright House Networks provided on CableCARD until further notice", then in the final 1/3 of the letter it states "For customers interested in continuing to receive the above services, BHN is making available a Tuning Adapter, developed jointly with TiVo, which will enable your TiVo device to be compatible with SDV-delivered programming" Almost like a scare tactic, with the obvious solution held close to the vest until they've got your blood pressure elevated.

So, the big questions seem to be:

1) when/if BHN will really deliver the Tuning Adapters
2) whether BHN will make the TA's available for FREE as indicated at the Tivo web page regarding Switched Digital Video (I'd post the link, but I'm prevented from doing so due to too few posts here).

Any info on this is greatly appreciated, as I think we all expect maximum cluelessness from the BHN side.


----------



## PopcornGuy

I just spoke with a Customer Service Specialist at Brighthouse* and tried to schedule an installation for the tuning adapter. The call took 20 minutes with most of it on hold then a call back about 15 minutes later with the answer:

THE TUNING ADAPTER INSTALLATION CANNOT BE SCHEDULED UNTIL BRIGHTHOUSE GETS THE ADAPTERS ON FEBRUARY 24TH.

Amazingly that's the same date the channels will be turned off for cablecards. She did suggest calling back a week before to try again. This is definitely not good news as Brighthouse* likely is trying to time this to an expected in stock date in the future. There's no guarantee they will have the adapters by then but they still give us the promised 30-day notice of the SDV switch.


----------



## Agent086

Just received this response to my tuning adapter inquiry from Bright House:



> Tuesday, January 27, 2009
> 
> Thank you for your correspondence regarding your Bright House Networks service.
> 
> Here are some FAQ's regarding the Tuning adapter that has been developed by Cisco and Motorola and is installed for free by one of our technicians. Currently there is no charge for customers for 12 consecutive months after the tuning adapter is installed.
> 
> We have a few FAQ's regarding the Tuning adapter below:
> 
> Q) Does the Tuning Adapter work with all models of TiVos?
> A) Only TiVo Series 3, TiVo HD and TiVo HD XL DVRs are compatible with the Tuning Adapter.
> 
> Q) What is the cost of the Tuning Adapter?
> A) There is no charge to customers for the Tuning Adapter for the first twelve (12) months.
> 
> Q) Can I continue to receive your service and choose not to get the Tuning Adapter?
> A) Yes. However, customers with TiVo Series 3, TiVo HD and TiVo HD XL DVR will not be able to access channels migrated to Switched Digital Video. If the channels you enjoy are not migrated to SDV, no Tuning Adapter is necessary.
> 
> Q) Will there be an additional charge on my bill?
> A) No. At this time, tuning adapters are being provided at no cost for the first twelve (12) months.
> 
> Q) Who installs the Tuning Adapter?
> A) A Bright House Networks technician will install the tuning adapter free of charge.
> 
> Q) I have a CableCARD TV. How can I get a Tuning Adapter for my TV?
> A) Tuning adapters are only compatible with TiVo Series 3, TiVo HD and TiVo HD XL DVR, and are not currently available for CableCARD TVs.
> 
> If you have any additional questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to contact us via email. Thank you for taking the time to write to us and have a wonderful day.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Nick - 367
> eCare Specialist
> The Bright House Networks Customer Care Team
> Central Florida Division


----------



## JWThiers

So how much will it cost after the first twelve (12) months?


----------



## zylont

Nick32714 said:


> I just received a letter from Bright House Networks that states channels 275 through 298 will be switched over to SDV effective 2/24/2009. It further states that I will need to have a Tuning Adapter installed to continue to receive these channels. I called Bright House to set up an appointment for said Tuning Adapters and both the specialist and the supervisor I spoke to were clueless. They are confusing the Tuning Adapters with the digital cut-over next month.


Bingo! I have Brighthouse in Tampa and just had an M-Card installed in my Tivo HD last week. No one I spoke on the phone or the tech that came out to do the install had a clue what "SDV" or "Tuning Adapters" were. They all thought I was asking about the digital convertion. Are there any key words or secret codes I can use to make them understand what I'm talking about???


----------



## Agent086

On Merritt Island, our Tivo HD w/ 2 CableCARDs stopped picking up Food Network and HGTV (1359 and 1361). Anyone else have this happen? Wonder if it's a SDV preview or some other glitch?!?


----------



## lombard

Agent086 said:


> On Merritt Island, our Tivo HD w/ 2 CableCARDs stopped picking up Food Network and HGTV (1359 and 1361). Anyone else have this happen? Wonder if it's a SDV preview or some other glitch?!?


I noticed the Food Network outage. Hadn't noticed the HGTV. I noticed a few days ago but haven't had a chance to see if they're still out.


----------



## Agent086

Just spoke with BHN customer service, and I've got a Tuning Adapter installation appointment set for Monday afternoon (Feb 2nd). They said SDV isn't scheduled to kick in until Feb 20 (different than the 2/24 date we heard in the letters that went out), but as long as I've got the TA coverage they're welcome to pull the trigger. This availability is different than other people on this thread have been told, so I'll report back on what happens.

One thing I wasn't sure of, but they said was necessary: they're sending two TA's, one for each S-card. Is this right?!?!? I guess we'll see, and at least they're free for the time being. Wish I could have gotten an M-Card, but S-Cards were all I could get from BHN...


----------



## JWThiers

Agent086 said:


> One thing I wasn't sure of, but they said was necessary: they're sending two TA's, one for each S-card. Is this right?!?!? I guess we'll see, and at least they're free for the time being. Wish I could have gotten an M-Card, but S-Cards were all I could get from BHN...


Sounds silly to me but who knows.


----------



## Talon Raines

I had an M-Card and Tuning Adapter installed by brighthouse this morning. We tested the TA on the spanish channel pack (currently on SDV, channels 604-606 specifically), and everything worked great. Took an hour or so for the techs and I to get everything up and running, but we had to do the initial CableCard setup too.

TA is larger than I expected, almost the width of the Tivo HD.


----------



## notnow117

I have an appointment scheduled for Monday morning to install one. It took me two tries to make the appt though. A call to customer service failed miserably, in that they had no idea what was talking about. I tried the live chat on the website afterwards and they were able to schedule it. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## TiVoToo

On page A19 of Sunday's Orlando Sentinel, there is a "Notice to Bright House Networks Cable Customers" regarding SDV. It provides a description of what SDV is then states the following (paraphrased for brevity):

BHN will be moving some existing programming services to the SDV system as well as adding new services on the SDV system. Between March 2 and March 5, 2009 the following new channels will be added as new HD services on the SDV system - Golf HD (1334), Versus HD (1322), Speed HD (1332), CNBC HD (1325). These services will not be available on uni-directional retail devices as of the dates noted above. If you want to subscribe to these services, your will need a digital set-top box or similar bi-directional (two-way) equipment fromm BHN. Customers may continue to used their uni-directional retail device and CableCARD to receive video programming other than the programming delivered on the SDV system.


----------



## steven975

zylont said:


> Bingo! I have Brighthouse in Tampa and just had an M-Card installed in my Tivo HD last week. No one I spoke on the phone or the tech that came out to do the install had a clue what "SDV" or "Tuning Adapters" were. They all thought I was asking about the digital convertion. Are there any key words or secret codes I can use to make them understand what I'm talking about???


I had my CableCard (Mcard) installed Friday.

Surprisingly, the installer knew a lot about it. He also says he does 3+ cablecards a week, so he must be like their green beret cable guy or something. No ETA from him, but he knew what the tuning Adaptor was.

He also mentioned free for a year. Can't I just BUY one??? Isn't Tivo supposedly providing heavy subsidies for these things anyway? It may be that the tuning adaptors have to be programmed for the local market, I guess. Hopefully it doesn't turn into another $6.95 smartbox rental!


----------



## Agent086

Had my TA appointment today. Tech spent 2+ hours trying to get it to activate, but it stayed in what he called "brick mode", which is when the green LED blinks 8 times in succession, then repeats... Couldn't get it to "activate", probably due to a mismatched MAC address in their system records. Everything looks right otherwise, it just isn't functional yet. They plan to debug remotely.

On the bright side, I was able to swap out my two S-Cards for a single M-Card! Saves me $ each month.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

I live in Orlando area. Called to schedule a tuning adapter appointment. The clerk was clueless, but after she checked with her supervisor and waiting 20 minutes on hold I have an appointmnet scheduled for Feb 14. FYI, she said there is a limit of 2 tuning adapters per household and I need one per cable card. no idea if this is accurate, just passing it along. I have a Series 3 with 2 cc's and a non tivo tv with one cc, so I told her to bring 2 out. can someone with an S3 confirm that two tuning adapters are needed or is this nonsense?


----------



## SCSIRAID

tivoknucklehead said:


> I live in Orlando area. Called to schedule a tuning adapter appointment. The clerk was clueless, but after she checked with her supervisor and waiting 20 minutes on hold I have an appointmnet scheduled for Feb 14. FYI, she said there is a limit of 2 tuning adapters per household and I need one per cable card. no idea if this is accurate, just passing it along. I have a Series 3 with 2 cc's and a non tivo tv with one cc, so I told her to bring 2 out. can someone with an S3 confirm that two tuning adapters are needed or is this nonsense?


An S3 with 2 cablecards only needs one TA. (I have this configuration)


----------



## joelkfla

Just had my TA installed in Ocoee.

They sent out their 2 top techs, who said it was the first installation in this district. They were reading the installation instructions (apparently supplied by TiVo) as they went along.

It took an hour, since they were going by the book, and checking out all the diagnostic screens etc. One TA for both cablecards on an S3 works fine.

The only thing we saw was that on some channels, the picture froze after a few seconds, and then went black. After tuning to another channel and tuning back, it was OK. We went thru all 200 or so channels that I have enabled, and it happened maybe 5-10 times. On NGC-HD, I had to start a recording on the other tuner to force the tuner on NGC to change channels, and then it cleared up.

They didn't know the reason, but we're hoping it is something related to the first time a channel is tuned, and it won't reoccur. Time will tell. Hopefully I won't lose any recordings because of it.

Overall, I'm quite satisfied with the experience. These guys are good.


----------



## PopcornGuy

I just had two tuning adapters installed. Neither one has been recognized by the Tivos ("No Tuning Adapter"). I have one Series 3 with two m-cards and one Tivo HD with one m-card. The installer said he has done about five installs and could not get them to work. This was after about 1-1/2 hours.

Can anyone offer suggestions on how to troubleshoot this before they come back (if necessary)? Maybe a step was missed or done out of order?


----------



## SCSIRAID

PopcornGuy said:


> I just had two tuning adapters installed. Neither one has been recognized by the Tivos ("No Tuning Adapter"). I have one Series 3 with two m-cards and one Tivo HD with one m-card. The installer said he has done about five installs and could not get them to work. This was after about 1-1/2 hours.
> 
> Can anyone offer suggestions on how to troubleshoot this before they come back (if necessary)? Maybe a step was missed or done out of order?


Is the green light on the front of the TA on solid or blinking? Did you wait till it was solid green before plugging in the usb cable? You might also try the other USB connector on the TiVo just in case one has a problem.


----------



## PopcornGuy

The green light is solid. I know it was flashing when the USB was connected on both. When I get back to it I will remove and reconnect the USB cable.


----------



## SCSIRAID

PopcornGuy said:


> The green light is solid. I know it was flashing when the USB was connected on both. When I get back to it I will remove and reconnect the USB cable.


To be thorough... you might unplug the USB, power off TiVo and TA. Plug em back in... once green light is solid and TiVo is back up... plug in the TA. You should get the 'TA Attached' screen... and SDV joy.


----------



## saeba

Just finished with my TA install. Went very smoothly. The BrightHouse reps were very TiVo aware and had it going in minutes. The longest wait was for the TiVo to reboot. They said their team (3 people) had installed 6 TAs and were expecting to do a lot more as they said there were 1300 TiVos in the Orlando area. 

Glad to have this off my worries... been concerned we'd lose channels to SDV before the TA solution deployed. But we're all set now :up:!

Thanks for people who posted here on this topic. We've still to receive any official note from BrightHouse that the TAs are available !


----------



## PopcornGuy

So, I had some time to check the work of the installers last night and discovered they stuck the USB cable in the wrong hole!!!

...on both Tivos

USB1 had the wireless network adapter and the tuning adapter USB was "plugged" (wedged) into the ethernet port. I moved the USB cables to USB2 and the Tivos were quickly introduced to their new friend properly.

The new Tivo HD got a new m-card at the same time and it did not get added to the account properly so just 1-98 until they can add it.


----------



## SCSIRAID

PopcornGuy said:


> So, I had some time to check the work of the installers last night and discovered they stuck the USB cable in the wrong hole!!!
> 
> ...on both Tivos
> 
> USB1 had the wireless network adapter and the tuning adapter USB was "plugged" (wedged) into the ethernet port. I moved the USB cables to USB2 and the Tivos were quickly introduced to their new friend properly.
> 
> The new Tivo HD got a new m-card at the same time and it did not get added to the account properly so just 1-98 until they can add it.


HA!!! That kinda explains why it wasnt working...... 

So it would seem good advice to anyone with an install coming.... plug in an ethernet cable to block that connector so they will have to find a different hole to plug the USB into... preferbally the USB connector


----------



## eaayoung

Can we get a picture of the new tuning adapters? Is BH charging for the install? Just curious since considering having an M card installed at same time I have the tuning adapter installed.


----------



## nandopr

BHN Orlando installed this one in my house two days ago.

Here is the link that show you a front photo of the tuner adapter

http://www.engadgethd.com/tag/tuningadapter/

I am using one M card and there was no charge. When I called to place the order CS did not know what I was talking about. (no surprise there). Go to their web site and use the online chat support instead. They know about it.

Hope this information help

nando


----------



## adamt56

Will this SDV adapter fix the problem of the majority of channels being displayed in analog through my TivoHD? 

BTW, I recently picked up an Explorer 8300HD from my local office and asked about getting an SDV tuner for my TiVO. She said the only thing they had available were component cables  

Needless to say, she didn't quite understand what I was talking about . . .


----------



## JWThiers

adamt56 said:


> Will this SDV adapter fix the problem of the majority of channels being displayed in analog through my TivoHD?
> 
> BTW, I recently picked up an Explorer 8300HD from my local office and asked about getting an SDV tuner for my TiVO. She said the only thing they had available were component cables
> 
> Needless to say, she didn't quite understand what I was talking about . . .


Just to check the obvious.
Are you sure you are on the HD Channels (usually>1000)?
Are you using HDMI or Component Video? Composite won't work.


----------



## SCSIRAID

adamt56 said:


> Will this SDV adapter fix the problem of the majority of channels being displayed in analog through my TivoHD?
> 
> BTW, I recently picked up an Explorer 8300HD from my local office and asked about getting an SDV tuner for my TiVO. She said the only thing they had available were component cables
> 
> Needless to say, she didn't quite understand what I was talking about . . .


I would expect the answer to be yes but you wont know for sure till you try. I would expect that the TA uses the same channel map as the rest of their digital boxes. If so... it should get the same versions as the regular cablebox. Your cablecard must have the 'entitlement' for those channels though.... They could be using the same channel map as the Cablecards though which would leave you with what you have today.


----------



## adamt56

JWThiers said:


> Just to check the obvious.
> Are you sure you are on the HD Channels (usually>1000)?
> Are you using HDMI or Component Video? Composite won't work.


The HD channels are fine. Channels 1-100 or so look like garbage - analog signal being displayed I assume. The "digital channel" quality is also sub-par when viewed through my TiVo. Component or HDMI cables makes no difference.

Everything is crystal clear when viewed through Brighthouse cable box.

BTW, I am in Tampa market so just asking in general.


----------



## SCSIRAID

adamt56 said:


> The HD channels are fine. Channels 1-100 or so look like garbage - analog signal being displayed I assume. The "digital channel" quality is also sub-par when viewed through my TiVo. Component or HDMI cables makes no difference.
> 
> Everything is crystal clear when viewed through Brighthouse cable box.
> 
> BTW, I am in Tampa market so just asking in general.


You can tell if they are analog by trying to record one by hitting record. If it asks you for a quality setting... they are analog.


----------



## Agent086

Still no joy getting my Tuning Adapter configured properly. 

The tech from last week spent 2 hours here and couldn't get it past the 8 blinks / PowerKey: Waiting EMM status. The tech said they call this "brick mode".

In the interim, I called BHN twice to have them send authorization hits to the TA, without success - even when combined with various reboots and resets of the TA and Tivo HD. This took a ton of time given the wait times for phone support, I'd say an average of 45+ minutes for each call.

Today a second BrightHouse tech visited, but despite all my pleading with phone support, they sent someone who had no idea what a TA was. He asked me "what's that box?" "is that a piece of your personal equipment?". Once I gave him the TA/SDV 101 intro, he tried to act knowledgeable by stating that he now recalled the whole TA story, and how great it was going to be for me to be able to have it provide me with 2-way cable card communication and on-demand services. My hopes for a fix totally sank. At this point, I basically told him to contact his supervisor to reschedule with a trained tech, in hopes of saving the both of us a lot of wasted time.

Will let you know how this plays out...

BY THE WAY: during one of my phone support calls, BHN told me that they have a software glitch in their billing system, and I AM CURRENTLY BEING CHARGED for the FREE TUNING ADAPTER. I explained that the letter we all received said it was free, and she confirmed that the item was labeled as free, but that there was a monthly cost associated with the item ($3.95 or $4.95 - can't remember). She promised to report the problem and get it fixed. We'll see...

UNTIL THEN, EVERYONE WATCH YOUR BHN BILLING STATEMENTS CAREFULLY!!!


----------



## YoungDragon

Lake Nona
2 Tivo HDs (M-Cards) installed a year ago.
2 Tuning Adapters installed today.
Took 20 minutes.
All is well. :up:


----------



## adamt56

SCSIRAID said:


> You can tell if they are analog by trying to record one by hitting record. If it asks you for a quality setting... they are analog.


Ya, they are analog. What's the deal with that?


----------



## SCSIRAID

adamt56 said:


> Ya, they are analog. What's the deal with that?


Did you check on an SDV channel or a regular? SDV channels here always indicate 'best'... did it offer to let you change the recording quality?

You can also look at signal strength on a channel... if you can get its strength then its digital. You cant check signal strength on an analog channel.

If they are analog... its just how they chose to set up their system. You could appeal to the to change it.....


----------



## adamt56

I have no idea if it is a SDV channel or not. I checked on what I assume is a regular channel. With Brighthouse Tampa Bay, channels 1-100 have always been regular channels. I checked on one of those.

Yes, I also checked signal strength . . . Nothing measures until I get past the 100 channel mark.


----------



## adamt56

SCSIRAID said:


> If they are analog... its just how they chose to set up their system. You could appeal to the to change it.....


Why does the SA 8300HDC (or any other cable company STB) receive channels 1-100 in digital format while my TiVoHD pulls analog. They both have the same cable card installed . . .

And, I would ask Bright House these questions but why bother? They don't know their heads from their you know whats.


----------



## SCSIRAID

adamt56 said:


> Why does the SA 8300HDC (or any other cable company STB) receive channels 1-100 in digital format while my TiVoHD pulls analog. They both have the same cable card installed . . .
> 
> And, I would ask Bright House these questions but why bother? They don't know their heads from their you know whats.


Its all about where the channel map tells the tuner to tune.... They must have the TA using a different channel map than their own STB's. TWC Raleigh used to map the basics to analog but changed it to digitals last year.


----------



## adamt56

SCSIRAID said:


> Its all about where the channel map tells the tuner to tune.... They must have the TA using a different channel map than their own STB's. TWC Raleigh used to map the basics to analog but changed it to digitals last year.


Well, I don't have a tuning adapter. Not yet available here apparently. When I went into the office to inquire about one, they said they only had composite cables to give out 

I am hoping that a tuning adapter (whenever it does become available), will fix this problem.


----------



## SCSIRAID

adamt56 said:


> Well, I don't have a tuning adapter. Not yet available here apparently. When I went into the office to inquire about one, they said they only had composite cables to give out
> 
> I am hoping that a tuning adapter (whenever it does become available), will fix this problem.


Ahhh... misunderstood. All may not be lost then. The TA may be using the regular STB channel map so you might get digitals once you get one. It would makes sense for it to act like a regular STB and reuse all the same code.


----------



## joelkfla

Ah yes - they *are *digital! I hadn't realized that, but I just checked and new recordings on the formerly analog channels no longer have a Recording Quality.

The Good: Considerably less disk space (seems to be about 2/3 of analog High Quality).

The SoSo: Picture is sharper, but the ghosts picked up by BHN on the local broadcast channels are also sharper.

The Bad: BHN puts no-copy DRM protection on *ALL *non-broadcast content, so now *NO *cable network shows can be uploaded to the PC. Before the TA, all content on channels 1-99 was uploadable.


----------



## JWThiers

joelkfla said:


> The Bad: BHN puts no-copy DRM protection on *ALL *non-broadcast content, so now *NO *cable network shows can be uploaded to the PC. Before the TA, all content on channels 1-99 was uploadable.


That sucks wind.


----------



## nandopr

I can tell that the some (but not all) of the analog channels are now digital channels after the TA installation. There are others that still analog, for example channel 29 (ESPN), 42, . (At least, in my case)

The TA menu tells me that there are a total of 54 SDV channels. (Within the " Switched Digital Video" located in the first page of the Tuner Adapter Diagnostics). 

Just out of curiosity, how many SDV channels that menu tell to you?


----------



## adamt56

nandopr said:


> I can tell that the some (but not all) of the analog channels are now digital channels after the TA installation. There are others that still analog, for example channel 29 (ESPN), 42, . (At least, in my case)
> 
> The TA menu tells me that there are a total of 54 SDV channels. (Within the " Switched Digital Video" located in the first page of the Tuner Adapter Diagnostics).
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how many SDV channels that menu tell to you?


Are you asking me? I don't have a functioning TA menu since I do not have a tuning adapter. Actually, I am sitting outside a Bright House office right now after returning one of their STB's.

They have not heard of the tuning adapters and they have no idea what SDV is. I suupose that goes w/o saying.


----------



## nandopr

adamt56 said:


> Are you asking me? I don't have a functioning TA menu since I do not have a tuning adapter. Actually, I am sitting outside a Bright House office right now after returning one of their STB's.
> 
> They have not heard of the tuning adapters and they have no idea what SDV is. I suupose that goes w/o saying.


Actually I was asking JoelkFLA, sorry my bad. I was not that specific but I appreciate your input. 

Good luck with the TA. Same thing happened to me. They did not know what I was talking about. That is why I chatted with tech support using their web site and I had no problem.


----------



## JWThiers

I just set up my appt, by phone, for my Tuning adapter and surprisingly the customer service rep actually knew what a tuning adapter was and was able to make the appt with no issues. The tuning adapter installation is free for the first year for the 1st 2 devices and something under $4/ month for additional. Hopefully this means that the first 2 devices (that's all I have need for right now) will always be free with additional one costing more. Also was able to ask for M cards and got them ordered. Unfortunately this has a $24.43 charge. That fee is going up in march so if you want M-cards set up the appt now before the install fee rate goes up to over $30.


----------



## tboydsto

Setup an appointment yesterday to get my tuning adapters installed on Friday for my two Series 3's via the online chat support. Stevie B is who I talked to and actually knew what I was talking about.

My location: Melbourne, FL


----------



## joelkfla

nandopr said:


> I can tell that the some (but not all) of the analog channels are now digital channels after the TA installation. There are others that still analog, for example channel 29 (ESPN), 42, . (At least, in my case)
> 
> The TA menu tells me that there are a total of 54 SDV channels. (Within the " Switched Digital Video" located in the first page of the Tuner Adapter Diagnostics).
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how many SDV channels that menu tell to you?


Yes, that is what I have.

I woke up this a.m., and the TA led was flashing steady. Low-numbered channels were back to analog. All channels were viewable, but "Test Cable Card Channels" on the TiVo TA menu showed the "No Channels Available" screen.

I power-cycled the TA and pushed the power button, 'cause I remember the techs had to do that to force it to load, but no change.

Coincidentally, I was up until 3 a.m. last night, when I lost cable on both TV and internet. I called BHN, and they said tough luck, they were performing maintenance in my area.

I called BHN this morning about the TA, and there was a recording that they had updated their cable box software at 8 a.m. After more than 30 minutes on hold, I got a support rep who (surprise!) knew about the TA, and she sent some signals to cause it to reload (took about 3 tries.) She said power-cycling for 30 seconds should do the same, but it hadn't.

After it reloaded, just as after it was first installed, I had to force the tuner that was tuned to ch. 4 to change channels (by recording on the other tuner.) Until then, it just showed a black screen.

So ... I hope this isn't going to happen every time they do maintenance or update their software. If it does, when they really go to SDV, the SDV channels will disappear (missed recordings!) until we notice the flashing light and reboot the TA (if power cycling does indeed do the trick.)


----------



## nandopr

JoellFLA:

Thank you for responding.

Let's hope for the best. Yesterday when I tuned to channel 24 something happened that the Tivo rebooted itself. 

Then when I tested the TA the TA displayed no channels at all. I disconnected everything and after 30 minutes or so things were back to normal.

I am kind of concerned as well about the way this is working so far.


----------



## eaayoung

I'm setup for the TA install for Monday. The CS rep had no clue what I was talking about. It took about 30 mins to setup. Tried to get an M card installed but was told they are hard to come by. I recalled having one already and when I checked I found one installed in a TV already. I may call and see if they will do the change out at the same time the TA is installed. 

Of those that have 1 M card installed, do they function the same?


----------



## nandopr

If they are able to switch the M card from your TV to the Tivo, I believe it will work fine. They need to "get married" the M card with the appropriate Host ID in order for the card to work.

Someone can correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## HDClown

I've been having problems with my TA since it was "installed" on Tuesday morning. The tech from BHN contractor Groupwise didn't know what the TA was, first time he saw it/heard of it. I basically connected it myself, he called it in and left.

I rebooted the TiVoHD and I was able to get channels on the "test TA with CableCARD" screen. I tested channel 177 which is SDV and that came in, but channel 100 never did. 

Multiple times since Tuesday, the TA has either gone to flashing green light. Sometimes I can use power button to turn it off and get it back on. Sometimes I have to pull the A/C power and push power button. Each time I do that, the TiVo sees the TA via TA Diags but never shows any channels in the TA test mode. Sometimes power-cycling the TiVo works, sometimes it doesn't.

The TiVoHD will also randomly go to the "we detected you have a TA screen, please test it". Which is all kinds of annoying because it does it in the middle of watching live TV and/or pre-recorded stuff.

Is my TA defective? Not activated right? What can I look for in TA Diags for some specifics as to if it's properly activated/working? Anyone else having these issues? I dread calling BHN and getting a hold of someone who hasn't heard of the TA. 

PS - My TiVoHD is on the newest software available for it and it's using 1 S-Card, which has been installed for a year now with no issues. Speaking of S/M Cards, does BHN charge the same amount per month for a single S card as a single M card? If so, I want to switch from my single S to an M so I can get dual tuners for the same $$.

PSS - When BHN proactively called me to install the TA, the CSR told me the TA is free for first 12 months and then it will be $3.80/mo after that. Of coursee that price will likely go up when the 2010 rate increases hit.


----------



## JWThiers

JWThiers said:


> I just set up my appt, by phone, for my Tuning adapter and surprisingly the customer service rep actually knew what a tuning adapter was and was able to make the appt with no issues. The tuning adapter installation is free for the first year for the 1st 2 devices and something under $4/ month for additional. Hopefully this means that the first 2 devices (that's all I have need for right now) will always be free with additional one costing more. Also was able to ask for M cards and got them ordered. Unfortunately this has a $24.43 charge. That fee is going up in march so if you want M-cards set up the appt now before the install fee rate goes up to over $30.


Got it done yesterday. Both THD's got 2 S-cards replaced with 1 M-card (That will save a couple of bucks) and had the TA installed. The whole thing took about 40 mins start to stop. The BHN Tech (not a contractor) said it was only his second TA install. He said the first one took a while, but mine went without a hitch that I could see. I still haven't had much time to mess with it to see how well it works. For some reason I had to run the Guided setup twice on one of my units. It seemed to hang at preparing to connect at the second download (the one that gets the guide data). The other unit worked fine except that it seemed slower than without the TA. But then again that just could have been because I was under pressure because my wife started the guided setup about 40 mins before Survivor. At least I got all of it on the other tivo.


----------



## JWThiers

HDClown said:


> PS - My TiVoHD is on the newest software available for it and it's using 1 S-Card, which has been installed for a year now with no issues. Speaking of S/M Cards, does BHN charge the same amount per month for a single S card as a single M card? If so, I want to switch from my single S to an M so I can get dual tuners for the same $$.
> 
> PSS - When BHN proactively called me to install the TA, the CSR told me the TA is free for first 12 months and then it will be $3.80/mo after that. Of coursee that price will likely go up when the 2010 rate increases hit.


Yes they do charge the same. I was going to ask why you only had 1 S-card? When I called in the CSR seemed a little smarter than most of them that I have dealt with, and while she didn't know a lot technically, She did know how to look up the information quickly and read all of their FAQ. Apparently IF you ASK for the M-cards they can get them. I wish that had worked last year when I got the original install, that one couldn't count her ears and get the say number twice. Unfortunately you have to pay the 20-something fee for them to replace them.

According to the CSR I was talking to, the TA's are free for the first year for up to 2 TA's then they are $3.80 each. She didn't have pricing info for after the first year, I asked. I suspect that that will probably be the case going forward as well because that seems reasonable. Reasonable... Never mind they will probably be $10 a month each.


----------



## JWThiers

I haven't had a chance to dig around really, does anyone know what channels are currently SDV so I can test this thing. Also what screens should one look at to see if the TA is working properly?


----------



## SCSIRAID

JWThiers said:


> I haven't had a chance to dig around really, does anyone know what channels are currently SDV so I can test this thing. Also what screens should one look at to see if the TA is working properly?


The simplest thing to look at is 'DVR Diagnostics'... At the very bottom is the TA section where it will tell you if one is attached and whether it has provided a channel map. There is also a Tuning Adapter Diagnostics page where you can see loads of info.


----------



## JWThiers

SCSIRAID said:


> The simplest thing to look at is 'DVR Diagnostics'... At the very bottom is the TA section where it will tell you if one is attached and whether it has provided a channel map. There is also a Tuning Adapter Diagnostics page where you can see loads of info.


Thanks


----------



## HDClown

JWThiers said:


> Yes they do charge the same. I was going to ask why you only had 1 S-card?


I got my CableCARD around a year ago I think, maybe longer. The word on the forums at that time was BHN had no M-Cards at all, so I didn't even bother to ask about it.

Now I see I'm going to have to pay $20 or $40, as part of some new lame install fee for CableCARD, if I want them to come swap my single S or an M? Which number is correct?


----------



## JWThiers

HDClown said:


> I got my CableCARD around a year ago I think, maybe longer. The word on the forums at that time was BHN had no M-Cards at all, so I didn't even bother to ask about it.
> 
> Now I see I'm going to have to pay $20 or $40, as part of some new lame install fee for CableCARD, if I want them to come swap my single S or an M? Which number is correct?


I paid $22.95 (I just checked the bill) to get my 2 TA's installed and swap 4 S-Cards with 2 M-Cards (2 THD). If I just got the TA's it would have been free, so my math says $22.95. Since I am going from 4 cards to two that saves me $5.90 a month so it pays for itself in less than 4 months.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

ok, had my TA installed today. I have a S3 and two cable cards. It was the tech's first install and he was completely clueless so I basicly installed it as he watched. It hooked up easily and he called it in to another clueless tech who authorized it. After a Tivo reboot the tuning adapter diagnostic screen showed that it was working. My issue is I don't know what channels are currently SDV in Orlando. The tech and the tech on the phone literally had no clue, didn't even know what SDV meant. My guess was the spanish channels 602-607 , but I still can't see them, I get a "use must have a cable card to receive these" message on them. A supervisor on the phone said I don't have the "Spanish Tier" thats why I can't see them, but I get Spanish channels 601, 603 , 608 and 611. I let the guy go, but can someone give me some channels to test please? I still get all my channels I got before so I am no worse off. I know they are adding several SDV HD channels in the next couple of weeks, but I'd like the satisfaction of knowing this damn thing works now. I have HBO and Showtime as my only premiums


----------



## SCSIRAID

tivoknucklehead said:


> ok, had my TA installed today. I have a S3 and two cable cards. It was the tech's first install and he was completely clueless so I basicly installed it as he watched. It hooked up easily and he called it in to another clueless tech who authorized it. After a Tivo reboot the tuning adapter diagnostic screen showed that it was working. My issue is I don't know what channels are currently SDV in Orlando. The tech and the tech on the phone literally had no clue, didn't even know what SDV meant. My guess was the spanish channels 602-607 , but I still can't see them, I get a "use must have a cable card to receive these" message on them. A supervisor on the phone said I don't have the "Spanish Tier" thats why I can't see them, but I get Spanish channels 601, 603 , 608 and 611. I let the guy go, but can someone give me some channels to test please? I still get all my channels I got before so I am no worse off. I know they are adding several SDV HD channels in the next couple of weeks, but I'd like the satisfaction of knowing this damn thing works now. I have HBO and Showtime as my only premiums


One quick test would be to go into DVR Diagnostics and go to the very bottom where the TA section is. It should show 'Operational', 'Ready' and 'Yes'.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

SCSIRAID said:


> One quick test would be to go into DVR Diagnostics and go to the very bottom where the TA section is. It should show 'Operational', 'Ready' and 'Yes'.


thanks, mine does say operational, ready and yes, but a real life channel test would be nice too


----------



## nandopr

tivoknucklehead said:


> thanks, mine does say operational, ready and yes, but a real life channel test would be nice too


I was bored and needed something to do. I don't have the Spanish channels Tier but I called BHN and added them.

I waited 30 minutes or so, then I tuned to channel 604 and 606 ( SDV already) and both of them worked. I did noticed something different when I tuned to this two channels. After a second or so the image started drawing" from top to bottom slowly, then was normal view.

My curiosity is over.  Called BHN again canceled them.

There a few channels that you are able to see without the Spanish package. They are part of the Digital service.

The TA menu tells me that there are a total of 54 SDV channels. (Within the " Switched Digital Video" located in the first page of the Tuner Adapter Diagnostics).

Hope this help.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

nandopr said:


> I was bored and needed something to do. I don't have the Spanish channels Tier but I called BHN and added them.
> 
> I waited 30 minutes or so, then I tuned to channel 604 and 606 ( SDV already) and both of them worked. I did noticed something different when I tuned to this two channels. After a second or so the image started drawing" from top to bottom slowly, then was normal view.
> 
> My curiosity is over.  Called BHN again canceled them.
> 
> There a few channels that you are able to see without the Spanish package. They are part of the Digital service.
> 
> The TA menu tells me that there are a total of 54 SDV channels. (Within the " Switched Digital Video" located in the first page of the Tuner Adapter Diagnostics).
> 
> Hope this help.


thanks, I'll assume I'm ok then because my diagnostics also says 54 sdv channels and looks like the thing is functional. The real test will be the new sdv HD channels coming in a week or two


----------



## tivoknucklehead

ok, found a way to do a real live SDV channel test in Orlando. I have a non-tivo TV with a cable card. Tuned to channel 100, the new MLB network, black screen. However, it comes in fine on the Tivo with the tuning adapter . Success !


----------



## hthomson

Patrick was out yesterday at 6:00pm to install the TA. Although he said this was his first install, everything went fairly smoothly after he replaced a 2 way spliter that was adding too much gain to the signal. He was in contact with one of his coworkers who has done this before to verify that he was doing everything correctly. The only compaint that I have is that I requested 2 TAs and his work order only called for one. I'll have to schedule another visit for the second one. All of the numbers were good, 54 sdv channels and he tuned to channel 177, I believe, which he said was sdv and it looked good. So far so good.


----------



## smr

I had scheduled a tech to come out Saturday (Valentines Day) to install the TA and replace my two S cards for an M card. My appointment was between 8 and 10 AM. at 9:30-ish a subcontractor from Jaguar Tech came to the house and announced (almost instantly) that he was going to be unable to install the TA and not able to give me a cable card because "For security reasons, Brighthouse doesn't trust us with them." He said he would have to call his dispatcher and have them send the closest Brighthouse tech that should have the hardware. He made a call and hung up. I asked him if the tech would have the M cards and was told he did not know what they would have in their trucks. He suggested I call Brighthouse to confirm the M card. They were unable to "locate" the tech. After 1 hour 16 minutes on the phone, I was told that the csr was "Sure the tech would have the correct equipment if they had them in stock, if that is what the work order said to bring."

At 1:30 PM, I called Brighthouse again to find out when the tech was supposed to arrive, since my appointment was between 8 and 10 AM. After 58 minutes on the phone (most of them on hold) while the csr tried to reach the tech, a supervisor, and yes, even the GM, I was told they could not give me an ETA but they could schedule another appointment for tomorrow between 8 and 11 AM. I took the appointment.

Sunday came and so did an actual Brighthouse tech, Jim. He knew exactly what it was he was doing and what I needed. He ran into a problem that we called the "Green Screen of Death". The TiVo seemed to have crashed (it rebooted once before giving Jim the green screen. The Green screen actually said 

"The DVR has detected a serious problem and is now attempting to fix it.

This will take about three hours.

PLEASE DO NOT UNPLUG OR RESTART THE DVR!

If you have a plasma TV or are concerned about image burn-in, you should turn off your TV for the next three hours.

If, after three hours, the DVR does not restart, please call Customer Support."


Well, after about 45 minutes the TiVo rebooted. I guess it ran some sort of F-Disk on itself. After that the install went smoothly.

The moral to this story as I see it is that we need to make sure we get an actual Brighthouse technician and not a sub-contractor since they are not able to get the hardware.

BTW, Jim said to stay with the S-cards since they are working fine and I called Brighthouse and got a $20 credit since Brighthouse sent a person who was unable to do the job because he was not given the equipment.

PS...Has anyone else seen the green screen?


----------



## JWThiers

smr said:


> BTW, Jim said to stay with the S-cards since they are working fine and I called Brighthouse and got a $20 credit since Brighthouse sent a person who was unable to do the job because he was not given the equipment.
> 
> PS...Has anyone else seen the green screen?


Jim is awfully generous with your money ($3 a month for the extra card) The M-cards I got are working fine also and are saving me money to boot. Didn't get a green screen but one of my tivo's did hang for a while and required an unplug to recover. Also don't forget to re-run the guided setup.


----------



## smr

Thanks for the setup suggestion. I did not do that yet but will tonight.


----------



## eaayoung

Subcontractor for BH called me at 4:00 pm for TA install. They had no clue what at TA was. They said the order did not include a part number. So, I've reschd my appointment for Saturday.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

HDClown said:


> I've been having problems with my TA since it was "installed" on Tuesday morning. The tech from BHN contractor Groupwise didn't know what the TA was, first time he saw it/heard of it. I basically connected it myself, he called it in and left.
> 
> I rebooted the TiVoHD and I was able to get channels on the "test TA with CableCARD" screen. I tested channel 177 which is SDV and that came in, but channel 100 never did.
> 
> Multiple times since Tuesday, the TA has either gone to flashing green light. Sometimes I can use power button to turn it off and get it back on. Sometimes I have to pull the A/C power and push power button. Each time I do that, the TiVo sees the TA via TA Diags but never shows any channels in the TA test mode. Sometimes power-cycling the TiVo works, sometimes it doesn't.
> 
> The TiVoHD will also randomly go to the "we detected you have a TA screen, please test it". Which is all kinds of annoying because it does it in the middle of watching live TV and/or pre-recorded stuff.
> 
> Is my TA defective? Not activated right? What can I look for in TA Diags for some specifics as to if it's properly activated/working? Anyone else having these issues? I dread calling BHN and getting a hold of someone who hasn't heard of the TA.
> 
> PS - My TiVoHD is on the newest software available for it and it's using 1 S-Card, which has been installed for a year now with no issues. Speaking of S/M Cards, does BHN charge the same amount per month for a single S card as a single M card? If so, I want to switch from my single S to an M so I can get dual tuners for the same $$.
> 
> PSS - When BHN proactively called me to install the TA, the CSR told me the TA is free for first 12 months and then it will be $3.80/mo after that. Of coursee that price will likely go up when the 2010 rate increases hit.


same here, installed on Saturday, worked perfectly until this morning when I noticed a "A tuning adapter is Connected" message on the screen. Went to channel 100 ( a known SDV channel that had come in with the TA until today) and it was black

for me a simple Tivo restart fixed everything, but I hope this is not a trend


----------



## SCSIRAID

tivoknucklehead said:


> same here, installed on Saturday, worked perfectly until this morning when I noticed a "A tuning adapter is Connected" message on the screen. Went to channel 100 ( a known SDV channel that had come in with the TA until today) and it was black
> 
> for me a simple Tivo reboot fixed everything, but I hope this is not a trend


I would be interested to know what your 'booted' date is in TA Diagnostics... Its at the bottom of the second page. My TA has a habit of rebooting every 3 days in the early am hours.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

SCSIRAID said:


> I would be interested to know what your 'booted' date is in TA Diagnostics... Its at the bottom of the second page. My TA has a habit of rebooting every 3 days in the early am hours.


to be more specific, its at the bottom of the second page of "Status Summary" in TA diagnostics and the date is today Feb 19


----------



## SCSIRAID

tivoknucklehead said:


> to be more specific, its at the bottom of the second page of "Status Summary" in TA diagnostics and the date is today Feb 19


What time? Im betting between 1 and 3am.... Mine rebooted this morning at 2:42am


----------



## tivoknucklehead

SCSIRAID said:


> What time? Im betting between 1 and 3am.... Mine rebooted this morning at 2:42am


6:59 a.m.


----------



## SCSIRAID

tivoknucklehead said:


> 6:59 a.m.


Well... I guess I would have lost that bet then.... 

However... Based on my experience, I believe you will see it again Sunday morning....

Mine has rebooted every 3 days since Ive had it. ToVo stops any in progress recordings when it does it.


----------



## Nick32714

JWThiers said:


> According to the CSR I was talking to, the TA's are free for the first year for up to 2 TA's then they are $3.80 each. She didn't have pricing info for after the first year, I asked. I suspect that that will probably be the case going forward as well because that seems reasonable. Reasonable... Never mind they will probably be $10 a month each.


Interesting .. I was told several times that they were free for the first year.

I had an appointment scheduled for yesterday. The tech showed up with one, even though the order clearly stated that he was to install two of them. He finally admitted that they had run out locally and had more at the warehouse, which is 30 miles away. I decided to let him install this one and that I would reschedule for the second one.

I called today to schedule the install of the second TA and was told that the second one was $4.80 a month. It didn't seem to matter that I was told that both were free for a year.

I then argued that I should get the 'on time' guarantee credit ($20) since they did not install two as ordered. Her response .. Since I signed the work order I would not get that credit.

I told them that they can get this TA. I am waiting to hear back from her manager.


----------



## JimPa

Nick,

With cable companies loosing so many customers to satellite, you could probably get them to do just about anything.


----------



## eaayoung

TA installed this morning. Took about 45 mins. Tested it on Channel 100 (MLB) and 601 (Telemundo). Seems to be working fine. Switching channels is only slightly slower than normal. Green LED flashes constantly which is distracting. 

When is the cable card install rate for BHCF going up? I was told by a CS rep it is $39.99. I thought it was aroung $23.00. I have an M card installed in my TV that I could switch to the Tivo but don't much confidence in making the switch then phone in the changes to tech support.


----------



## SCSIRAID

eaayoung said:


> TA installed this morning. Took about 45 mins. Tested it on Channel 100 (MLB) and 601 (Telemundo). Seems to be working fine. Switching channels is only slightly slower than normal. Green LED flashes constantly which is distracting.
> 
> When is the cable card install rate for BHCF going up? I was told by a CS rep it is $39.99. I thought it was aroung $23.00. I have an M card installed in my TV that I could switch to the Tivo but don't much confidence in making the switch then phone in the changes to tech support.


If the green led is flashing then you have a problem. When TA is authorized and properly communicating with TiVo... the LED should be solid green.

How many flashes? Constant? 6 blinks? 8 blinks?


----------



## eaayoung

It went solid green a couple hours after the install. But now I can't access channel 100. Seemed to work fine when it blinked. Maybe a problem with the channel. Hopefully all the problems will be resolved when the additional SDV channels start coming out. BHN is saying 14 new channels in 14 days.


----------



## eaayoung

An earlier post noted channels 604 & 606 are SDV. Tried them and no picture.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

eaayoung said:


> An earlier post noted channels 604 & 606 are SDV. Tried them and no picture.


they only work if you have the Spanish tier. try 100 and 177


----------



## eaayoung

Finally got my TA to work. I was looking at the DVR diagnostics menu and saw at the end they have TA info and mine was listed as "not available" and "intializing." I disconnected both the power and USB cords a couple of times which caused the green LED to start flashing. Eventually the LED went solid green and the diagnostic sreen noted the TA was ready. Cycled thru the channel, including channel 100, without any problems. Hopefully it will last.


----------



## Okeemike

Well, I got my letter from BHN this afternoon, announcing that the implementation of SDV was here, and to call a "Customer Service Specialist" They were, obviously, clueless as to what I was talking about.


----------



## JWThiers

Okeemike said:


> Well, I got my letter from BHN this afternoon, announcing that the implementation of SDV was here, and to call a "Customer Service Specialist" They were, obviously, clueless as to what I was talking about.


Encouraging isn't it. After all you went thru.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

what's up with "no guide data" on any of the new BH channels ? And yes I have a working TA


----------



## PopcornGuy

I have not checked any of the new channels, but I believe Tivo needs to officially add the channel (you get the message saying there is a change in the channel lineup). There used to be a page at tivo.com to report a lineup change but I can't seem to find it today.


----------



## PopcornGuy

A Brighthouse* announcement ad in today's Orlando Sentinel states that the Tivo Tuning Adapter is now available for $3.80 a month. This contradicts the "free for a year" we've been told so keep checking those monthly bills!


----------



## tivoknucklehead

I called Tivo to report that none of the new channels have guide data, it can't hurt


----------



## nandopr

I am afraid I will have problem recordings some channels.

Sometimes when I tune to channels 100 and 177 I get the image fine for a few seconds only. The following message appears:

This channel is temporary unavailable. Press select to try tuning to this channel again. Contact your cable provider for more information." 

The green light is solid and Tivo "see the tuner adapter properly. I restart both the Tivo and the tuner adapter. Wait until the TA green light is solid green. It work but after a couple of days I get the same message.

I was hoping the latest software update (I got it today) will fix this issue but it behaves the same.

I am wondering if someone else is having this problem.


Thanks

Nando


----------



## SCSIRAID

nandopr said:


> I am afraid I will have problem recordings some channels.
> 
> Sometimes when I tune to channels 100 and 177 I get the image fine for a few seconds only. The following message appears:
> 
> "This channel is temporary unavailable. Press select to try tuning to this channel again. Contact your cable provider for more information."
> 
> The green light is solid and Tivo "see" the tuner adapter properly. I restart both the Tivo and the tuner adapter. Wait until the TA green light is solid green. It work but after a couple of days I get the same message.
> 
> I was hoping the latest software update (I got it today) will fix this issue but it behaves the same.
> 
> I am wondering if someone else is having this problem.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nando


Do you have a regular cablebox that you could also try tuning the same channel at the same time you get this message? Can you tell if the image you get for a few seconds is the right program for the channel? The message suggests that BH has insufficient QAM's in its SDV pool and they are all busy with other content. If you try the tune again in a few minutes will it be successful or is the problem constant?


----------



## nandopr

_"Do you have a regular cablebox that you could also try tuning the same channel at the same time you get this message?"_

Yes, I also have a BHN cablebox box. The image that I get is the correct program. I resolved the problem after several restart but it is really annoying doing this every other day or so.

Next time it happen I will do what you suggested with the cablebox box.

_"If you try the tune again in a few minutes will it be successful or is the problem constant?"_

Sometimes it is successful, other time is not.

I appreciate you taking the time to respond. Thank you.

Nando


----------



## hthomson

I have 2 Tivo Tuning Adapters. The first was install 2 weeks ago and the second was installed last Monday. Both TAs should have been installed on the first trip but the tech arrived with only one even though the work order called for two. With the first TA, I've had to restart several times the first week. The second one has only been restarted once or twice. Everything has been working good the last couple of days since the TiVo update was received. I'm not sure if the update helped, I really think the probelms were due to BH making changes at their end. Hopefully everything has stabalized and there will be no more restarts. We'll see.


----------



## eaayoung

I have the same problem with channel 100. Plus, lots of breakup when you first tune to that channel. I've also notice increased time in tuning in the upper band of channels (ie: 1020, 1343, 1360 & etc). Last night it was taking 10-15 seconds. Better today. Hopefully, BH and/or Tivo will get the bugs worked out before March 24th.


----------



## Nick32714

nandopr said:


> _"Do you have a regular cablebox that you could also try tuning the same channel at the same time you get this message?"_
> 
> Yes, I also have a BHN cablebox box. The image that I get is the correct program. I resolved the problem after several restart but it is really annoying doing this every other day or so.
> 
> Next time it happen I will do what you suggested with the cablebox box.
> 
> _"If you try the tune again in a few minutes will it be successful or is the problem constant?"_
> 
> Sometimes it is successful, other time is not.
> 
> I appreciate you taking the time to respond. Thank you.
> 
> Nando


Actually, Tivo covers this on their website. It seems that with SDV, there is no guarantee that you will receive the channels that you want when you want.

I cannot post the link but just google the message and you'll find it on the Tivo site.


----------



## nandopr

Nick32714 said:


> Actually, Tivo covers this on their website. It seems that with SDV, there is no guarantee that you will receive the channels that you want when you want.
> 
> I cannot post the link but just google the message and you'll find it on the Tivo site.


I found the information...

-----------------------------
The SDV server uses this communication to determine if someone is actively watching the channel or if the TV was simply tuned to that channel when it was turned off. If you press SELECT, the timer for the channel resets.

If you do not press SELECT, the server may temporarily remove the channel to make room for another, requested channel. If this happens you will see the following message:

(This channel is temporary unavailable. Contact your cable provider for more information.)

To get the channel back, simply tune to it. If bandwidth is available, the server will set the channel up again. If you still see this message, *it means that there is no bandwidth available to send you the channel.*

IMPORTANT: Cable providers are working very hard to size SDV areas so that all customers in each area receive the channels they request. SDV and Tuning Adapters are very new technologies that are being deployed rapidly, however. While it is possible for you to request a channel that the cable provider does not have the bandwidth to send, this should be very rare. If you have any concerns about SDV or Tuning Adapter operations, please contact your cable provider.
-----------------------------------------

Here is the link.
http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport/technicalsupport/compatibilityhelp/Switched_Video_Cable_Details.html

Thank you Nick for the information.


----------



## SCSIRAID

tivoknucklehead said:


> after reading this I'm afraid we will never get a program guide for these new SDV channels, am I wrong?


Tribune is up to their rears in alligators with the DTV transition so I expect it will take some time. You should call TiVo support and report a lineup problem for the missing guide data.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

does anyone know if we will EVER have guide data for these new SDV channels? if not, the whole point of a tuning adapter is pretty worthless. it has been 2 weeks since the first of the 14 new channels was added and still no guide data for that or any of them. I called Tivo last week and they blamed the guide firm, but I don't know who to believe.


----------



## Okeemike

tivoknucklehead said:


> does anyone know if we will EVER have guide data for these new SDV channels? if not, the whole point of a tuning adapter is pretty worthless. it has been 2 weeks since the first of the 14 new channels was added and still no guide data for that or any of them. I called Tivo last week and they blamed the guide firm, but I don't know who to believe.


I may be mistaken, but I thought there were only a handful of channels that were currently being brodcast via SDV (as indicated in the letter BHN sent me last week).


----------



## tivoknucklehead

Okeemike said:


> I may be mistaken, but I thought there were only a handful of channels that were currently being brodcast via SDV (as indicated in the letter BHN sent me last week).


SDV or not, none of these new channels has guide data


----------



## SCSIRAID

tivoknucklehead said:


> SDV or not, none of these new channels has guide data


Call TiVo and ask to report a lineup issue.... tell them what channels are missing guide data... the will send the issue to Tribune for resolution.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

SCSIRAID said:


> Call TiVo and ask to report a lineup issue.... tell them what channels are missing guide data... the will send the issue to Tribune for resolution.


I did a week ago and again today


----------



## mcassoni

I have a TA also and the only way I found to add the new channels on the channel list and to get the program guide is to repeat the guided setup. I have done this a couple of times with the new channels and will wait until Saturday to do another. Wait a day to update when a new channel is there because it seems to take a day for the guide to update


----------



## hthomson

Okeemike said:


> I may be mistaken, but I thought there were only a handful of channels that were currently being brodcast via SDV (as indicated in the letter BHN sent me last week).


I believe once you get the Tuning Adapter, all of you channels will be SDV.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

mcassoni said:


> I have a TA also and the only way I found to add the new channels on the channel list and to get the program guide is to repeat the guided setup. I have done this a couple of times with the new channels and will wait until Saturday to do another. Wait a day to update when a new channel is there because it seems to take a day for the guide to update


are you telling me you have guide data for channels like 1357 Bravo HD and 1001 MLB HD after re-running guided setup?


----------



## silentbobdrummer

I just got my TiVoHD over the weekend and BH is coming out on saturday to install the cable cards (there's two on the work order cause the guy at bright house didn't know if they were single or multi-streamed). Should I call back and add the tuning adpater to the order or will they know enough to add it themselves?


----------



## tivoknucklehead

silentbobdrummer said:


> I just got my TiVoHD over the weekend and BH is coming out on saturday to install the cable cards (there's two on the work order cause the guy at bright house didn't know if they were single or multi-streamed). Should I call back and add the tuning adpater to the order or will they know enough to add it themselves?


call em back, never assume anything with those people. Besides, it is a separate issue. Not everyone will want to pay extra for a TA


----------



## Okeemike

hthomson said:


> I believe once you get the Tuning Adapter, all of you channels will be SDV.


Could be, I guess. However, the letter from BHN states that only a handful of them are (I don't recall which ones). If I understand the letter, the channels that are SDV I really don't care about, however, I scheduled a TA installation so I'm ready for when something good does finally make it on the new system.

Perhaps that the number / specific channels that are on SDV vary by locale (i.e. Orando, Apopka, Altamonte, etc...). They break the channels for these regions out seperately on the website, perhaps there's a technical reason for it.


----------



## silentbobdrummer

tivoknucklehead said:


> call em back, never assume anything with those people. Besides, it is a separate issue. Not everyone will want to pay extra for a TA


Without the tuning adapter, will I be able to get all the HD channels or will the new ones being added not show up?


----------



## mcassoni

Yes I have program guides for the new channels once you run the guided setup and wait a day after a channel is premiered.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

silentbobdrummer said:


> Without the tuning adapter, will I be able to get all the HD channels or will the new ones being added not show up?


no, most (if not all) of these new channels are SDV, get the TA if you want all channels


----------



## tivoknucklehead

mcassoni said:


> Yes I have program guides for the new channels once you run the guided setup and wait a day after a channel is premiered.


ok, I am running it right now, I will report back later


----------



## Okeemike

mcassoni said:


> Yes I have program guides for the new channels once you run the guided setup and wait a day after a channel is premiered.


wait, so are you saying to run guided setup each time a new channel is added? Or just after the TA is installed?


----------



## mcassoni

for every channel added


----------



## silentbobdrummer

tivoknucklehead said:


> call em back, never assume anything with those people. Besides, it is a separate issue. Not everyone will want to pay extra for a TA


Just called Bright House, explaining that I will need a tuning adapter for my Tivo and they said they don't give out tuning adapters for your own equipment, only for their equipment...


----------



## SCSIRAID

mcassoni said:


> for every channel added


That is not required here in Raleigh... Not sure why you would have to do that. Are you saying you dont see the channel being offered in the channel list till you do a guided setup? Did you try just doing a power cycle to force a new channel map to be loaded from the cablecard?


----------



## SCSIRAID

silentbobdrummer said:


> Just called Bright House, explaining that I will need a tuning adapter for my Tivo and they said they don't give out tuning adapters for your own equipment, only for their equipment...


Sounds like you lost that round of CSR Roulette... Call again and maybe you will get an intelligent life form this time.


----------



## silentbobdrummer

SCSIRAID said:


> Sounds like you lost that round of CSR Roulette... Call again and maybe you will get an intelligent life form this time.


Bright House CS is one of the worst that I've dealt with.


----------



## StStephen

Okeemike said:


> wait, so are you saying to run guided setup each time a new channel is added? Or just after the TA is installed?


I've had my TA for my Series 3 for about 2 weeks, no problem at all. I avoided dealing with the CSR idiots by making my appointment on line.

I haven't had to run guided setup for each new channel that has been added, but I have had to be aware that a new channel was added, if I wanted to show up in my guide I needed to "check" it in the channels list.


----------



## silentbobdrummer

I did the online chat with the tech support and they knew right away what I was talking about and what I needed. They were able to adjust the work order to include the Tuning Adapter.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

silentbobdrummer said:


> Just called Bright House, explaining that I will need a tuning adapter for my Tivo and they said they don't give out tuning adapters for your own equipment, only for their equipment...


 you talked to an idiot, call them again


----------



## tivoknucklehead

mcassoni said:


> Yes I have program guides for the new channels once you run the guided setup and wait a day after a channel is premiered.


well, I re-ran guided setup 6 hours ago and still have "to be announced" on the guide info for every one of the new Bright House channels. I didn't think this would work anyway, I never had to run guided set up before when new channels were added, all you have to do is make sure they are check marked in the channel list

anyone else have guide info for 1357, 152 or 1001 as examples?


----------



## nandopr

tivoknucklehead said:


> well, I re-ran guided setup 6 hours ago and still have "to be announced" on the guide info for every one of the new Bright House channels. I didn't think this would work anyway, I never had to run guided set up before when new channels were added, all you have to do is make sure they are check marked in the channel list
> 
> anyone else have guide info for 1357, 152 or 1001 as examples?


I do have guide info for channels 1001 and 1357. Nothing on 152.


----------



## Okeemike

Just as a heads up, I received an email from the BHN VP I've been in contact with over the past year, and she's requested me to pass along word that in order for the TA to work, the TiVo has to have the most current software release. I don't think this will really affect anyone, and likely pretains to the update (last Fall?) which initially added the TA to the summary screen. In any case, I'm passing this information along, just in case.



> Mr. Okeemike
> 
> I received some information that customers have to ensure they have the most current TiVo software before the tuning adapter can be installed. Just wanted to be sure you also knew that, since you have a home visit with us next week and TiVo stated that they require a two day window for the software download.
> 
> If you think there may be low awareness about this requirement, do you think it would be a good idea to post information on the forum?
> 
> Regards,
> Your Friendly BHN VP


----------



## tivoknucklehead

nandopr said:


> I do have guide info for channels 1001 and 1357. Nothing on 152.


now I'm baffled. I've had "to be announced" on all these new channels the past 2 weeks. I have no clue what to do to get them at this point. I've called Tivo (twice), re-run guided setup (twice)


----------



## mcassoni

The guided set up worked for me with getting guide info and to keep the channels checked in the channel list. They wouldn't stay checked after a little while.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

horray, guide data showed up today for 1001 and 1357. This is a start anyway, now at least I can be patient for the rest


----------



## Multipass

Hi, this'll be my first post. Ran across this forum a few days ago when researching the SDV notice I got from Brighthouse. I've had my TiVo for about a month now.

Had a Tuning Adapter (Cisco STA1520) installed yesterday in the Melbourne area and I just wanted to relate my install experience . I called on Wednesday to get an appointment for a TA install and to have my 2 S-cards replaced with and M-card to lower my bill. 

The tech arrived about 1.5 hours into the scheduled appointment time. First thing he started on was the replacement of the S-Cards with the M-Card. About 5 seconds after he had pulled my S-Cards he got a call from his supervisor to inform me that there was no price break for the M-card! The cost of the M-card was the same as 2 S-cards and if the S-cards we're working we shouldn't mess with them. Figures. I grumbled something and said fine put the S-cards back. Easier said than done. When he put them back none of my HD channels would come in. We tried a bunch of things, including actually taking the S-cards out again and trying to get the M-Card to work. The M-Card was authorized but would never show any channels. So after about 4 hours of reboots, rerunning the guided setup and re-pairing the S-cards we had things back to square one. By now the supervisor had arrived at my house and was leading the effort.

On to the TA. The tech told me when he first arrived that the initial batch of TAs they were installing had a "bad" version of firmware and needed to be updated in order to work. He thought the unit he had brought with him had newer firmware. He was wrong. The correct behavior of the TA is that it should initialize and the LED remains solid green. This one blinked 3 times, then like 11 times and went out. After several phone calls by the supervisor he managed to track down the one person at the Deland head-end who could send a firmware update to my TA. After that had been done the LED went out. It is necessary to push the power button on the front of the unit again. The light comes on solid green. Then and only then can you connect the USB cable to the TiVo. It recognized the TA and I used channels 168 and 177 to successfully test the functioning. They are coming in.

What I learned:

Yes tuning adapters are available. I had no problem scheduling an install appointment with the Melbourne office.

Apparently now 1 M-card costs the same as 2 S-cards. Someone may want to verify this. If you have working S-cards don't try to replace them with an M-card. It cost me 4 painful hours and even though we tried the M-card it never worked. They were not sure why.

The TA the tech shows up with may need a firmware update. If after power on and initialization the green LED doesn't stay on solid, you need a firmware load from the head-end.

Do not connect the USB cable from the TA to the TiVo until you have a solid green LED. If the LED is out after the firmware update, push the power button on the front of the unit.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## mcassoni

I did have one issue where yesterday Speed HD and VSHD wouldn't show up and you couldn't direct access the channel. I turned the power on and off on the TA and they came back.


----------



## Okeemike

Multipass said:


> Do not connect the USB cable from the TA to the TiVo until you have a solid green LED. If the LED is out after the firmware update, push the power button on the front of the unit.
> 
> Hope this helps someone.


This is good advice, thanks. I have an install this week. Hopefully mine will go well.


----------



## orangeboy

Okeemike said:


> This is good advice, thanks. I have an install this week. Hopefully mine will go well.


Did the CSR state that yes, the first year is free, but then a monthly fee of $3.80 will be charged? I find this contrary to what Tivo says here: http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport...ibilityhelp/Switched_Video_Cable_Details.html, specifically "Call your cable provider to get a FREE Tuning Adapter." Is this future charge going to be considered an illegal act by the FCC? My apologies if this has been discussed before...

I'm just a little miffed because I spent 3+ hours today waiting for Brighthouse to come without a TA! I have another appointment set for next Saturday that I hope goes well, too. I'm not sure how the first CSR I spoke with interpreted "I need a tuning adapter" as "reception problems with pixelation"! The girl I just got off the phone with seems to know what (vaguely) is going on.

Good luck Mike! I'm going to look deeper into the monthly charges proposed...


----------



## Multipass

orangeboy said:


> Did the CSR state that yes, the first year is free, but then a monthly fee of $3.80 will be charged?


Yes I was told the first year was free and $3.80 thereafter. Was also told there would be some small tax amount applied for the first "free" year though.


----------



## efreedenburg

Multipass said:


> ...
> 
> On to the TA. The tech told me when he first arrived that the initial batch of TAs they were installing had a "bad" version of firmware and needed to be updated in order to work. He thought the unit he had brought with him had newer firmware. He was wrong. The correct behavior of the TA is that it should initialize and the LED remains solid green. This one blinked 3 times, then like 11 times and went out. After several phone calls by the supervisor he managed to track down the one person at the Deland head-end who could send a firmware update to my TA. After that had been done the LED went out. It is necessary to push the power button on the front of the unit again. The light comes on solid green. Then and only then can you connect the USB cable to the TiVo. It recognized the TA and I used channels 168 and 177 to successfully test the functioning. They are coming in.
> 
> ...


Same problem and solution in Satellite Beach/Melbourne.
TA Installed 2/27/09 finally working 3/5/09.

--
Ed


----------



## eaayoung

Just rcvd my first bill from BH and didn't see a charge for the TA. I've had my TA for around 3 weeks.


----------



## mcassoni

I received my bill and I WAS charged. I gave them a call and they said because I already received the channels needed for the TA before on their 8300HD, I wasn't qualified for the free 1 year.


----------



## Multipass

mcassoni said:


> I received my bill and I WAS charged. I gave them a call and they said because I already received the channels needed for the TA before on their 8300HD, I wasn't qualified for the free 1 year.


Wow, just amazing logic there.  You must pay for the TA because you already pay for their equipment and those that don't pay for their equipment get a year free? Turn in your 8300HD and see what they say.

FWIW I have an 8300HD as well and they told me when I ordered the TA I'd get a year free. Guess I'll be carefully watching my bill.


----------



## net114

Just had a tech out to install the TA. They had two techs come out, one that had installed one before and one to learn. (a good thing I think). They had no idea about firmware updating. I literally read the post about firmware update, and the tech called his supervisor. The guy's name in Deland/Orlando that needs to send the firmware update is "Steve"...I have his last name if someone thinks they might need it. 

The tech's supervisor needs to call Steve, who will either immediately or sometime when he gets to it will send the firmware update. 

So, right now I have the TA but the firmware hasn't updated. The tech left and will call me back later to check on if it came through. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Multipass

Yep that's the guy, Steve. Same person the supervisor at my place called to get the download.


----------



## eaayoung

If you are having problems accessing channels since TA installed, try replacing the cable that comes with the TA. American Idol was almost unwatchable tonight. So, after the show I checked the signal via Tivo's meter and it registered around 60. Same with other channels (mostly local stations). Switched out the cable and the signal increased to 90+ for all channels. My S3 seems to lock into channels the way it did before the TA was installed. Before switching the cable, some channels were would not come up at all. Channels that I had no problems accessing in the past.


----------



## net114

Yeh my tech laughed when he saw the included cheap cable that came with the TA. All is working on my TA, by the way. The supervisor had to call Steve and then after about an hour they updated the firmware. The tech even stopped back by to make sure it was up and running.


----------



## hthomson

eaayoung said:


> If you are having problems accessing channels since TA installed, try replacing the cable that comes with the TA. American Idol was almost unwatchable tonight. So, after the show I checked the signal via Tivo's meter and it registered around 60. Same with other channels (mostly local stations). Switched out the cable and the signal increased to 90+ for all channels. My S3 seems to lock into channels the way it did before the TA was installed. Before switching the cable, some channels were would not come up at all. Channels that I had no problems accessing in the past.


I'm guessing your talking about the coax cable and not the usb cable. I'll be checking the signal tonight.


----------



## orangeboy

net114 said:


> Yeh my tech laughed when he saw the included cheap cable that came with the TA. All is working on my TA, by the way. The supervisor had to call Steve and then after about an hour they updated the firmware. The tech even stopped back by to make sure it was up and running.


Congrats! Wish me luck - my appointment is for tomorrow...


----------



## eaayoung

Yes, it was the coax cable and not the USB cable. My TA was installed around 2-3 weeks ago and started having problems with macro blocking, unable tune non SDV channels and etc. Finally took the time to switch cables.


----------



## orangeboy

Success! The tech (#52308) was in and out in about 25 minutes. I was at first concerned when he immediately plugged in the coax and the USB just prior to the power cable. No worries though, as this was done to gain access to the TA diagnostic screens. A second call to the office by the tech was made to have the TA 'hit' again. After a few minutes, the data that the tech was looking for appeared, and he had me test out some of the channels. 168 & 177 tuned in fine. Overall, I'm pretty satisfied! He suggested a restart of the Tivo wouldn't hurt. I'll do that before too long.


----------



## hthomson

eaayoung said:


> Yes, it was the coax cable and not the USB cable. My TA was installed around 2-3 weeks ago and started having problems with macro blocking, unable tune non SDV channels and etc. Finally took the time to switch cables.


I checked the level on the TiVo in the bedroom and the level was around 96 which is very good. It does not have the cable that came with the TA. I haven't had any problems with that TiVo. In fact, I upgraded it to a 1tb drive last week and all has bee good.

When I checked the level on the Tivo in the family room, it was reading about 64. It had the supplied cable. I found an old cable put that on and the level went up to 80. This is better but still not like the other one. I may have to call BH to come out and see if they can get this corrected. By the way, I have to reboot the Tivo about once a week since the TA was installed, the TA has a flashing light on it. This seems to happen on Friday nights for some unknow reason.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

Bright House also charged me for the TA, I'll call them to argue it


edit: turns out it was a $2 increase for HBO/Showtime, not the TA


----------



## hthomson

Does anyone know what signal level I should expect when using a TA? Right now it is around 75 on one and 96 on the other. The one with the lower signal also acts up, sometimes I get a continuous blinking light on the TA but right now it's bilnking six times followed by a pause. Is there anything I can do to correct this or do I need a truck roll?


----------



## JWThiers

hthomson said:


> Does anyone know what signal level I should expect when using a TA? Right now it is around 75 on one and 96 on the other. The one with the lower signal also acts up, sometimes I get a continuous blinking light on the TA but right now it's bilnking six times followed by a pause. Is there anything I can do to correct this or do I need a truck roll?


try powering off (Pull plug) both the TA and Tivo and then power them up 1 at a time. I forget what order worked but I think I did the TA first. You should have solid green light not blinking.


----------



## silentbobdrummer

BrightHouse finally came out on Saturday. They were suppose to come out last saturday but ran out of CableCards so they came out this saturday. It was the tech's second time hooking up CableCards and Tuning Adapter to TiVo (they sent a service tech, who normally doesn't do installilations). Anyways, 45 minutes later, everything was hooked up and working good. I have one Tuning Adapter and two S-Cards (they were out of M-Cards, figures). Tivo found all of the newer HD channels but they guide still says "To Be Announced". I did a TiVo service update, but I haven't redone the Guided Setup yet so I'll probably have to do that. 

But so far, so good.


----------



## eaayoung

I starting to get low numbers on my S3 after the TA was installed. Mine was running in the 60-70s for some channels and in the 90s for other channels. For channels with the low readings, they would act up and sometimes I couldn't access the channel. Channels 1013 and 1027 were unavailable at times. Plus, American Idol (channel 1135) which almost unwatchable last Tuesday. Switching the coax cable that came with the TA fixed my problem. Now I get a signal in the 90s or 80s.


----------



## silentbobdrummer

I'm in the process of re-doing the guided setup after having the CableCards installed, in hopes of the guide getting all of my HD channels. It's been going for the past hour now. It's at the spot when its trying to connect to the TiVo service to get the guide info and its been at "Preparing" for the last 30 minutes. Is this normal and should I just wait longer or am I going to have to restart my TiVo?

Edit: Nevermind, It finally finished. Took about an hour and a half though...


----------



## orangeboy

eaayoung said:


> I starting to get low numbers on my S3 after the TA was installed. Mine was running in the 60-70s for some channels and in the 90s for other channels. For channels with the low readings, they would act up and sometimes I couldn't access the channel. Channels 1013 and 1027 were unavailable at times. Plus, American Idol (channel 1135) which almost unwatchable last Tuesday. Switching the coax cable that came with the TA fixed my problem. Now I get a signal in the 90s or 80s.


Something I did no more than 30 minutes after the tech left was to remove the coax going from the TA to my Tivo, and run a second coax (from a 4 port amplified 'splitter': PCT site) directly to the TA. I never checked the levels when the coax was daisychained to the TA; I just view any additional junction in any cable as a potential loss, unless the junction boosts or amplifies the signal. I also wanted/needed to change where the power cord for the TA was plugged in (it was plugged into 'surge protection only' and not 'battery backup' on my UPS), and found it an opportune time to switch the coax's around while the TA was powered off/unplugged.


----------



## Okeemike

hthomson said:


> Does anyone know what signal level I should expect when using a TA? Right now it is around 75 on one and 96 on the other. The one with the lower signal also acts up, sometimes I get a continuous blinking light on the TA but right now it's bilnking six times followed by a pause. Is there anything I can do to correct this or do I need a truck roll?


Did you ever resolve this? My TA started blinking today. I still appear to get SDV channels (i.e. 1304 - Universal HD), but blinking is going to drive me nuts.

note: I have not yet unplugged anything yet. Since it's working, I think it might be better to let sleeping dogs lie....


----------



## hthomson

Okeemike said:


> Did you ever resolve this? My TA started blinking today. I still appear to get SDV channels (i.e. 1304 - Universal HD), but blinking is going to drive me nuts.
> 
> note: I have not yet unplugged anything yet. Since it's working, I think it might be better to let sleeping dogs lie....


BH is scheduled to come out on Thursday to replace the TA. I'll have them look at the signal strength while they are out. I'll keep you posted.

By the way, it's still blinking.


----------



## net114

Ok well today I lost most if not all of my SDV channels. Had a green light, everything seemed fine...but nada. So, I unplugged everything, and replugged in. TA gave me blinking lights for a bit, then no light at all. Testing the channels said "no channels available". 

Finally I scheduled a service call. Since I didn't want to wait for all my tv, I was going to watch the non-SDV channels anyway, except I forgot to unplug the TA. (Without a light I forgot it was on). So, guess what? All the channels are back. If I go to "test channels" - it says "no channels available"....but if I go to live tv, all the SDV's are back. Also, I still have no green light - not blinking, not solid. I'm not going to unplug it again now since their back, but it's just weird behavior. 

The TA diagnostics show its ready by the way, authorized, etc. But - no green light and still receiving SDVs. I'm going to leave the service call in effect right now just in case.


----------



## SCSIRAID

net114 said:


> Ok well today I lost most if not all of my SDV channels. Had a green light, everything seemed fine...but nada. So, I unplugged everything, and replugged in. TA gave me blinking lights for a bit, then no light at all. Testing the channels said "no channels available".
> 
> Finally I scheduled a service call. Since I didn't want to wait for all my tv, I was going to watch the non-SDV channels anyway, except I forgot to unplug the TA. (Without a light I forgot it was on). So, guess what? All the channels are back. If I go to "test channels" - it says "no channels available"....but if I go to live tv, all the SDV's are back. Also, I still have no green light - not blinking, not solid. I'm not going to unplug it again now since their back, but it's just weird behavior.
> 
> The TA diagnostics show its ready by the way, authorized, etc. But - no green light and still receiving SDVs. I'm going to leave the service call in effect right now just in case.


Press the power button on the front of the TA?


----------



## Multipass

SCSIRAID said:


> Press the power button on the front of the TA?


The same thing net114 is describing happened to me on Sunday, except I lost all channels. Nothing was coming through the TA. Pushing the power button on the front (green led goes out) seems to put it in bypass mode. I could then get non-SDV channels. I power cycled the TA and got everything back for a short time but then lost it again. I ended up leaving it planning to call BH Monday morning. When I checked again Monday morning everything was back working fine


----------



## net114

Power button doesn't do anything. There's no LED light on for me to see if its "on" or "off", but the channels are working right now, so I'm going to cancel the service call for now. I don't want to wait for them to re-install and download firmware and blah blah....so I'll wait and see how it does today.


----------



## Prestond

I am trying to find out the pricing for the Tuning Adapter (TA) and cable cards and wanted to check here to see what Brighthouse in CFL does for you or to you. I made one veiled attempt to get pricing from a CS with brighthouse and she just totally confused me and she didnt know difference between the TA and the cable cards.

Please bear with me and advise at your earliest convenience if you know:

1. With the TA do I need also the cable cards? Sounds like I do but want to confirm before I call back Brighthouse 
2. How much would I pay for truck roll (I guess they make you pay for that) and the purchase price for the TA and the cable cards?
3. What is the monthly charge for TA and cable cards?
4. Would I have to pay an additional charge for digital service for the TA/cablecards in addition to the digital service I already pay? Or do you just pay for the cable cards?
5. What can I expect to get in terms of channels that I do or do not get with my Scientific Atantic HD8300 (oh crap (OCAP) its rebooting again). 
6. Is there ON Demand capability with the TA and TivoHD?

I wouldnt have to do any of this if Tivo would implement QAM mapping like they do in HDHomeRun tuner. With that you can point a cable channel to a QAM channel. Pretty slick...but this is another topic in another 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## orangeboy

Prestond said:


> I am trying to find out the pricing for the Tuning Adapter (TA) and cable cards and wanted to check here to see what Brighthouse in CFL does for you or to you. I made one veiled attempt to get pricing from a CS with brighthouse and she just totally confused me and she didnt know difference between the TA and the cable cards.
> 
> Please bear with me and advise at your earliest convenience if you know:
> 
> 1. With the TA do I need also the cable cards? Sounds like I do but want to confirm before I call back Brighthouse
> 2. How much would I pay for truck roll (I guess they make you pay for that) and the purchase price for the TA and the cable cards?
> 3. What is the monthly charge for TA and cable cards?
> 4. Would I have to pay an additional charge for digital service for the TA/cablecards in addition to the digital service I already pay? Or do you just pay for the cable cards?
> 5. What can I expect to get in terms of channels that I do or do not get with my Scientific Atantic HD8300 (oh crap (OCAP) its rebooting again).
> 6. Is there ON Demand capability with the TA and TivoHD?
> 
> I wouldnt have to do any of this if Tivo would implement QAM mapping like they do in HDHomeRun tuner. With that you can point a cable channel to a QAM channel. Pretty slick...but this is another topic in another
> 
> Thanks for your help!


1. Short answer: Yes, both TA and CableCard(s) are needed. The TA will only request an SDV channel. CableCard(s) are still required to decrypt the signal.

2. I've never been charged for a truck roll. The CableCards and TA are property of BrightHouse. You rent them.

3. Monthly pricing can be found here: http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/products_and_pricing/prices/default.aspx. What remains to be seen is what will be charged for the (still unlisted) TA. At this time, it's free for a year, with customer service stating after which, the price goes to $3.80/month. From me a few posts back:


Orangeboy said:


> I find this contrary to what Tivo says here: http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport...ibilityhelp/Switched_Video_Cable_Details.html, specifically "Call your cable provider to get a FREE Tuning Adapter."


 Technically, I did get a free tuning adapter, but as soon as I start paying a monthly fee, it doesn't seem to be free anymore.

4. The service rate stays the same; the only additional costs are for the hardware rental.

5. You will not be able to use any of the OnDemand/PPV channels; all other channels should be equal once the TA is installed.

6. You will not be able to use any of the OnDemand/PPV channels; all other channels should be equal once the TA is installed.


----------



## hthomson

hthomson said:


> BH is scheduled to come out on Thursday to replace the TA. I'll have them look at the signal strength while they are out. I'll keep you posted.
> 
> By the way, it's still blinking.


I tried posting an answer last week but the internet connection went down during the post and it never made it.

BH did show up on Thursday but the tech that arrived did not have a new TA as promised and was not one of the three TA knowledgable techs. His words, not mine. Anyway, he was able to get the TA working after a power down of the TA and a hit from the office. He checked the signal level and said it was at -4 which was way above the -10 that means trouble. I'm still getting around a 76 on this TiVo and 95 on the other. I may mess around with the cable when I get some time.


----------



## SCSIRAID

hthomson said:


> I tried posting an answer last week but the internet connection went down during the post and it never made it.
> 
> BH did show up on Thursday but the tech that arrived did not have a new TA as promised and was not one of the three TA knowledgable techs. His words, not mine. Anyway, he was able to get the TA working after a power down of the TA and a hit from the office. He checked the signal level and said it was at -4 which was way above the -10 that means trouble. I'm still getting around a 76 on this TiVo and 95 on the other. I may mess around with the cable when I get some time.


I would replace the RF cable between TA and the TiVo. The local BH office should be able to give you a short length of good cable.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

I'm still getting "to be announced" in the guide for most of the new channels they added. Anyone else?


----------



## mcassoni

I still don't channel info for 1156, VSHD 1322, CNBCHD 1324, and SpeedHD 1332


----------



## Nick32714

I've been having reboot issues with my TA's since they were installed. When I called tech support they wanted me to reboot them, but seeing that rebooting is my issue, I talked them into sending someone out to take a look. 

I started to keep track two weeks a go and have noticed the following:

1. They appear to reboot every five days.
2. They appear to reboot on the 8's .. My 'living room' TA rebooted on 3/14/2009 at 8:48 and then on 3/19/2009 at 9:48 The other TA rebooted on 3/17/2009 at 8:28 and then on 3/22/2009 at 12:58. 

The 'living room' TA did reboot early this weekend on 7/21 at 7:26 PM. This was most likely a self-inflicted reboot as I had the Tivo disconnected to upgrade the internal harddrive. 

Anyone else notice a pattern in their TA reboots?


----------



## hale

How is the picture quality on CFL Brighthouse for the high def channels?


Hale


----------



## orangeboy

SCSIRAID said:


> I would replace the RF cable between TA and the TiVo. The local BH office should be able to give you a short length of good cable.


Why even have a cable (other than the USB) between the TA and Tivo at all? Just to have yet another junction between the source and destination? Because I needed a splitter anyway to provide signal to my BHN STB for onDemand programming, I used an outlet on the splitter to feed the TA and an outlet on the splitter to feed Tivo. No problems tuning SDV channels at all.


----------



## SCSIRAID

orangeboy said:


> Why even have a cable (other than the USB) between the TA and Tivo at all? Just to have yet another junction between the source and destination? Because I needed a splitter anyway to provide signal to my BHN STB for onDemand programming, I used an outlet on the splitter to feed the TA and an outlet on the splitter to feed Tivo. No problems tuning SDV channels at all.


That works fine too... However, you lose 3.5db of signal thru the splitter while the TA has an internal amp which you arent taking advantage of. But if it isnt broke... no need to fix it. If your signal levels are low... then the passthru with the amp may be an advantage.

I have two cable feeds behind my setup. I also arent using the TA passthru and have the TA and the TiVo hooked to their own individual feeeds from the distribution amp.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Nick32714 said:


> I've been having reboot issues with my TA's since they were installed. When I called tech support they wanted me to reboot them, but seeing that rebooting is my issue, I talked them into sending someone out to take a look.
> 
> I started to keep track two weeks a go and have noticed the following:
> 
> 1. They appear to reboot every five days.
> 2. They appear to reboot on the 8's .. My 'living room' TA rebooted on 3/14/2009 at 8:48 and then on 3/19/2009 at 9:48 The other TA rebooted on 3/17/2009 at 8:28 and then on 3/22/2009 at 12:58.
> 
> The 'living room' TA did reboot early this weekend on 7/21 at 7:26 PM. This was most likely a self-inflicted reboot as I had the Tivo disconnected to upgrade the internal harddrive.
> 
> Anyone else notice a pattern in their TA reboots?


The TA Rebooting issue is a well known bug in the .0701 firmware. .0801 fixes it. Mine rebooted every 2 days regular as clockwork (TWC though).


----------



## Nick32714

SCSIRAID said:


> The TA Rebooting issue is a well known bug in the .0701 firmware. .0801 fixes it. Mine rebooted every 2 days regular as clockwork (TWC though).


Yes .. I have .701. I thought I saw someone's name at Brighthouse who 'controlled' the firmware. I'll have to poke around.

Thanks


----------



## orangeboy

SCSIRAID said:


> That works fine too... However, you lose 3.5db of signal thru the splitter while the TA has an internal amp which you arent taking advantage of. But if it isnt broke... no need to fix it. If your signal levels are low... then the passthru with the amp may be an advantage.
> 
> I have two cable feeds behind my setup. I also arent using the TA passthru and have the TA and the TiVo hooked to their own individual feeeds from the distribution amp.


I guess I should clarify: I have a multimedia drop amplifier from pct: http://www.pctinternational.com/_products/northamer/amplifiers/dropamps.html


----------



## tivoknucklehead

SCSIRAID said:


> The TA Rebooting issue is a well known bug in the .0701 firmware. .0801 fixes it. Mine rebooted every 2 days regular as clockwork (TWC though).


seems like I have .0701. How do I get .0801?


----------



## SCSIRAID

tivoknucklehead said:


> seems like I have .0701. How do I get .0801?


BH has to 'push' it to you... when they feel like it...


----------



## orangeboy

tivoknucklehead said:


> seems like I have .0701. How do I get .0801?


I've got 0701 and haven't had a problem yet. Of course now that I've looked and said something, I'm prolly screwed...


----------



## mcassoni

anyone lose channel 33 BTN today? I got a message of a lineup change and it took the guide away from that channel. I called TiVo to have them put it back on.


----------



## orangeboy

Missing on Tivo and SA4250 (BHN's non-DVR STB).


----------



## Nick32714

Nick32714 said:


> Yes .. I have .701. I thought I saw someone's name at Brighthouse who 'controlled' the firmware. I'll have to poke around.
> 
> Thanks


Well . I had two techs here today. The first had never seen a TA. He checked my signal strength, which was okay, and called for someone more knowledgeable with the TA's to come over. A few hours later the 2nd tech arrived with two new TA's. Same firmware as the old ones. He called around asking about a firmware upgrade but no one at Brighthouse knew anything. So I guess I'll wait for these to start rebooting before I call to complain!


----------



## eaayoung

My TA reboots like clockwork every 7 days. Usually occurrs on Friday. To get it working again I have to restart the TIVO. How do you get the TA to updated to the new software? 

Other than that problem, my TA works as advertised.


----------



## eaayoung

Sorry.., saw the answers to my problem above.


----------



## Multipass

SCSIRAID said:


> BH has to 'push' it to you... when they feel like it...


Looks like tomorrow is the day. Email I received last night:

_On April 2, 2009, Bright House Networks will be performing a network software upgrade that may affect the TV connected to your TiVo DVR and Tuning Adapter. When you turn your TV on for the first time after the upgrade, you may see a screen that says, "Tuning Adapter Connected." This message simply indicates that a Tuning Adapter is connected to your DVR.

There is no need to test your Tuning Adapter. Just use your Remote to select "Continue" and your DVR will operate normally.

You may test the Tuning Adapter later by selecting "Tuning Adapter Menu" from the Settings Menu. Please be aware that any active recordings will be canceled during the test._


----------



## Okeemike

We'll see what this resolves. Since both of my TAs were installed, I've had nothing but problems. Missing channels, TA rebooting, ALL channels go missing....you name it.

As far as I'm concerned, this thing is a giant piece of garbage.


----------



## hthomson

Well, it appears that BH has pushed out 801. The one TA that hasn't worked correctly in a few days is now working. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## orangeboy

hthomson said:


> Well, it appears that BH has pushed out 801. The one TA that hasn't worked correctly in a few days is now working. Let's see how it goes.


Oh sweet! Look at that! I didn't experience any of the issues discussed when I had 701, and hopefully this will prevent any of them from occurring


----------



## eaayoung

I got the 801 update last night. Woke up to a flashing TA this morning. Had to restart the TIVO to get the TA work. Hopefully, this will end the weekly reboots for the TA.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

got 801, it hopefully will fix the TA reboots, it did fix losing the first item on the To Do list every time I restart the Tivo. The only issue I still have is no guide data for 90&#37; of the new channels


----------



## joelkfla

Prior to the update, the only channel I was not receiving was "This TV", which the TiVo said was "not provided by the Tuning Adaptor."

After the update, "This" comes in, and I see no other problems.

I started getting the Guide data for the rest of the new channels a week or 2ago, when the TiVo received the latest Lineup Change.

Also, after the latest Lineup Change, it looks like my Suggestions have started recording again, although TiVo still seems to be considering only Thumbs that have changed in the past couple of weeks.


----------



## cavalier

Hmmm! Looks like my cunning strategy of staying completely oblivious to updates in the BrightHouse CFL - SDV land has paid off handsomely... ???

Noticed this past Thursday that I was missing Encore channels. Recalled that I had tried to re-arrange my pricing in early Februrary and probably hadn't checked the channels since and it just got deactivated. Round and round with customer service and they say oh no it's activated and I say durrr hit it again and they say we'll send out a tech.

Tech arrives today, checks the signal, checks the pole, checks the line into the house, can't understand why the channels are missing "Your signal is fine!". Calls Tech second level, second level comes by, looks for 5 seconds and says "SDV."

Those sneaky bastards.. .LOL.. no postal mail? No notice? Just quietly gonna delete channels on me are ya?

Second level left to go pick up a tuning adapter. Twenty minutes later a customer service lady calls me and warns me that it's gonna be $3.80 a month for the adapter, do I still want to him to come back? What choice do I have, lady, there's gonna be more channels on SDV! Ok that was inside voice, outside voice I said, what choice do I have, there's gonna be more channels switched than not! Hehahermn... well more charming...

Anyhoo. Dude comes back, we plug it in, it doesn't work. (he too "pish pish'd" the included TA coax cable and made his own -- out of the extra slack in one of my existing coax! Hmpf! Hello macgyver..)

I call TiVo support at this point which, I must say, THANK YOU "PATRICK", they were on the ball and checked all sorts of things but unfortunately ran out of juice trying to discern why the SDV channels were not showing up.

Yours truly decided to do the unheard of... the bizarre... I took a look at the Cisco 1520 manual!!! Troubleshooting, is the light blinking? Hell yeah it's blinking. It's here where I teach the CS second level that this box needs to be activated and to call it in. Bing bang boom, channels are back.

Soooooo... wondering how long I've been without those ala carte channels I was paying for... wonder why I'm paying for 'em if I'm such an avid watcher... and uh, proud renter of a new TA that seems to be working just fine??? Reboot the TiVo when it first latched on, since then, all good.
:up:

I did make a point of discerning what the current SA smartbox rental fee was... $7.95 w/o DVR and $9.95 w/? So I guess technically the M-Card ($2.95) and the TA ($3.80) still come out ahead... meh..


----------



## tivoknucklehead

after 801 I'm getting plenty of suggestions again. but I did get a TA reboot again too and still have no guide data for most of the new chanells BH added a few weeks ago


----------



## eaayoung

What's the deal with the lack of guide information for the new channels? Who do we complain to? How many weeks has it been since we received the new channels? We should have the guide information by now!


----------



## SCSIRAID

eaayoung said:


> What's the deal with the lack of guide information for the new channels? Who do we complain to? How many weeks has it been since we received the new channels? We should have the guide information by now!


Suggest you call TiVo and open a lineup issue.... There used to be an online form but that is gone and it has to be done via a CSR now.


----------



## mcassoni

I submitted last week a channel guide for the Brevard channels to TiVo. I am still not receiving guide info for 1156 ION, 1322 VSHD, 1332 Speed HD and 1325 CNBCHD. They said it will be resolved in a week. We'll see.


----------



## hthomson

Well, it's been a week since the TA update and so far everything appears to be working as it should. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Multipass

mcassoni said:


> I am still not receiving guide info for 1156 ION, 1322 VSHD, 1332 Speed HD and 1325 CNBCHD. They said it will be resolved in a week. We'll see.


1332 Speed HD mysteriously dropped out of my channel lineup sometime over the past few days. I had to go into the Channel setup and re-enable it. Still no guide data for any of the channels mentioned.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

Multipass said:


> . Still no guide data for any of the channels mentioned.


same here, its been like a month now of waiting, its absurd


----------



## SCSIRAID

tivoknucklehead said:


> same here, its been like a month now of waiting, its absurd


Has anyone called TiVo and opened a lineup issue? I opened an issue for Raleigh on Monday and it was fixed on Wednesday. If someone did open an issue, they should call them back and read them the riot act....


----------



## eaayoung

I guess I'm it. I'll call in these channels for my area:
1334, 1308, 1322, 1322, 1332, 1325,1308,1181,1156,1168,1169,
1171,1170,1296,168,149,167,148, & 163.


----------



## eaayoung

Wow, that was fast. Spoke to Tivo tech support. They have sent a ticket to Tribune Co. for needed changes. The guy I spoke said he could only enter 3 channels but Tribune will contact BH of Central Fl and resolve the other channels. Changes should show up in around 5 business days.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

eaayoung said:


> I guess I'm it. I'll call in these channels for my area:
> 1334, 1308, 1322, 1322, 1332, 1325,1308,1181,1156,1168,1169,
> 1171,1170,1296,168,149,167,148, & 163.


thanks, but I've done that twice already to no avail

edit: called em in again today for the third time, I've been waiting 5 weeks for this now


----------



## mcassoni

They are suppose to be working on my issue. I even sent them a PDF of the channel lineups from BH's web site


----------



## eaayoung

TA rebooted today when I tried to access a SDV channel (ie:1001). Now its blinking. Tried to unplug the cable and power cord without success. Has anyone figured out how to get it to reset without restarting the TIVO? I thought 801 software update was going to fix this reboot problem.


----------



## SCSIRAID

eaayoung said:


> TA rebooted today when I tried to access a SDV channel (ie:1001). Now its blinking. Tried to unplug the cable and power cord without success. Has anyone figured out how to get it to reset without restarting the TIVO? I thought 801 software update was going to fix this reboot problem.


What is the blink pattern? 8 blinks? 6 blinks?


----------



## kevinmclark

eaayoung said:


> TA rebooted today when I tried to access a SDV channel (ie:1001). Now its blinking. Tried to unplug the cable and power cord without success. Has anyone figured out how to get it to reset without restarting the TIVO? I thought 801 software update was going to fix this reboot problem.


Try unplugging the USB connection from the Tivo box for a couple of seconds.This usually works for me.


----------



## saeba

kevinmclark said:


> Try unplugging the USB connection from the Tivo box for a couple of seconds.This usually works for me.


Yep. This is what I finally figured out as well.


----------



## eaayoung

Found that if I turned the TA off with the power button and then back on, the TA reset itself. Turning on the TA with the power button was the problem and didn't seem to work. Finally discovered if I pressed and held the left side of the botton it turned back on. Beats having to restart the TIVO.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

a few of the "to be announced" channels guide data popped in Sunday.

got 143, 149, 1322, 1334


still missing 1308, 1332, 1325, 1181, 163,167,1156,1168,1169,1170,1171,148,114,129


----------



## mcassoni

TiVo added a bunch of guide info for me yesterday. I sent them a note thanking them and added I am still missing guides for CNBCHD and Speed HD


----------



## NickIN

Has any Brighthouse customer outside of central Florida been able to get a tuning adapter?


----------



## theaceman

I live in St. Petersburg (Tampa Market) and have had no luck on getting info on a TA. Tampa is starting its SDV conversion on 5/6 with a second round on 5/27 all calls/ e-mails to Brighthouse yielded no info on tuning adapters, even though they are readily available in the next market over. I received this response from my last e-mail to BHN on 4/8--- 

"At this time, I do not show that we are providing the tuner adapters to
view all of the channels for cable card services. We have not yet been
informed if we are going to be carrying them, however, we may provide
them in the future." 

Weak, Brighthouse. Very weak.


----------



## NickIN

theaceman said:


> I live in St. Petersburg (Tampa Market) and have had no luck on getting info on a TA. Tampa is starting its SDV conversion on 5/6 with a second round on 5/27 all calls/ e-mails to Brighthouse yielded no info on tuning adapters, even though they are readily available in the next market over. I received this response from my last e-mail to BHN on 4/8---
> 
> "At this time, I do not show that we are providing the tuner adapters to
> view all of the channels for cable card services. We have not yet been
> informed if we are going to be carrying them, however, we may provide
> them in the future."
> 
> Weak, Brighthouse. Very weak.


That's pretty much the same response I got from Brighthouse here in Indiana. The crappy part of them here is that they've been doing SDV for well over a year. I switch to Directv because of it, but I really want to switch back so I can fire the S3 back up.


----------



## mcassoni

Yesterday I finally got an update with channel guides and I now have guides for all channels


----------



## efreedenburg

Still no guide data for THISHD, CNBCHD and SPEEDHD.


----------
Ed
Satellite Beach, FL


----------



## SCSIRAID

The lineup issue form appears to be back online now....

http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport/contactsupport/lineup_tool.html


----------



## kbalch

Hi All,

I've had my HD XL for a few months now and, after a few teething pains with Brighthouse (in Clermont), all has been well. I've got a single M card in the Tivo and all my HD channels have come in fine.

The recent channel additions (Speed, VS, Golf, etc.) don't come in and, after some online research, I concluded that I needed a tuning adapter to receive them. I made the appointment and Brighthouse will be out here on Wednesday morning.

Is there anything I should be watching for, other than my usual practice of watching them like a hawk and testing everything thoroughly before allowing them to leave? 

Regards,
Ken


----------



## JWThiers

kbalch said:


> Is there anything I should be watching for, other than my usual practice of watching them like a hawk and testing everything thoroughly before allowing them to leave?


That about covers it. it should take all of about 10 minutes.


----------



## kbalch

Here's another question:

According to a letter received from Brighthouse in today's post, the HD Pack channels (Hallmark, both HDNets, Universal, & MGM) are moving to SDV today and won't be available to Cablecard users.

Will the tuning adapter allow me to view these stations, or am I losing them entirely?

Ken


----------



## tivoknucklehead

kbalch said:


> Here's another question:
> 
> According to a letter received from Brighthouse in today's post, the HD Pack channels (Hallmark, both HDNets, Universal, & MGM) are moving to SDV today and won't be available to Cablecard users.
> 
> Will the tuning adapter allow me to view these stations, or am I losing them entirely?
> 
> Ken


the TA allows you to see all channels except the ON Demand PPV channels, that is the purpose for getting one


----------



## kbalch

tivoknucklehead said:


> the TA allows you to see all channels except the ON Demand PPV channels, that is the purpose for getting one


Perfect. I didn't know if the HD Pack channels were somehow excepted. Good news. Thanks.

Ken


----------



## Randman

Got my tuning adapter Sunday. All seems to be good.

Here's a question for all you Orlando people. BHN says I can't get any bundle discount or anything by full price on my services (cable internet and phone) because I don't have a box. Even though I have a cable card and TA, I still have to have a box. 

I argued with them, and finally had them send me a box, which I threw in the closet (both my TV's have TIVO's on them). I have to pay for it, but I get a bundle discount, finally.

Is this the case with everyone else? Or do you guys have any special advice? I hate paying for a box I don't want, plus the cable cards. 

What rates are you guys getting?


----------



## tivoknucklehead

yesterday as I was recording a show on a SDV channel 1332 out of nowhere the screen popped up "You have a tuning adapter connected...." and it killed my recording right in the middle of it. Anyone else?


----------



## JWThiers

tivoknucklehead said:


> yesterday as I was recording a show on a SDV channel 1332 out of nowhere the screen popped up "You have a tuning adapter connected...." and it killed my recording right in the middle of it. Anyone else?


I saw that pop up a couple of times a few weeks ago but before I could really look into it it stopped happening. Fortunately for me, nothing stopped recording that I know of.


----------



## saeba

tivoknucklehead said:


> yesterday as I was recording a show on a SDV channel 1332 out of nowhere the screen popped up "You have a tuning adapter connected...." and it killed my recording right in the middle of it. Anyone else?


I've been getting a batch of partial recordings over the past week.... Medium, Chuck, Fringe, Bones.... over several nights. I suspect that the tuning adapter is causing these .

I'd previously replaced the poor quality cable that the tuning adapter came with and it now shows good signal strength. Not sure what the root cause of these partial recordings is. The unit is very warm so it could be a heat issue. I've just propped it up on wood blocks to allow a little more air movement as the bottom of the case was very hot.

I must say, it's causing me to discuss pitching the TiVo. We have the BrightHouse DVR on our other TV and it's not having any issues. Of course, the software is not as good, but... it does reliably record programs!


----------



## kbalch

Tuning adapter install this morning went fine. I did all the connecting while the Brighthouse guy just stood there. He claimed not to have ever seen one before picking mine up this morning and didn't know much about Tivo or Cablecard.

After hooking it up (and calling twice to have the TA initialized/activated) it was working, but giving a pixelated picture on several channels. An obvious signal strength issue. So...I had the guy install an inline amplifier. That worked out fine and all my channels are now working and looking good.

All's well that ends well, right?

Ken


----------



## tivoknucklehead

its a miracle, today I finally got all my guide data for the new SDV channels after complaining 3 times and waiting 2 months !


now, if we can just get the TA to quit rebooting we will be good to go


----------



## eaayoung

Same here for the guide info. My TA is not rebooting like it use to. But when I try to access a channel (SDV channel) it will lockup and not tune to another channel for a period of time. Did it tonight and I had to turn the TA off then back on. Growing pains!


----------



## saeba

saeba said:


> I've been getting a batch of partial recordings over the past week.... Medium, Chuck, Fringe, Bones.... over several nights. I suspect that the tuning adapter is causing these


More ongoing issues. Tonight I turned on the TV to find one of our TiVo recordings frozen (showing 5min recorded when it should have been 42min) while the second recording was going fine. I forced the frozen channel to change (ending the recording) and found that it had stopped at the 5 min mark while the second recording went to completion (both supposedly 1 hour recordings).

This happened the other night as well. I had 2 one hour recordings scheduled for 9pm. One completed, one was partial.

The tuning adapter seemed fine and I was able to manually change channels. The last TA reboot was reported as yesterday morning when I manually restarted it after a night of recording problems.

I checked signal strength and it looked good (80+)... so.... I removed the tuning adapter and I'll run without it for a bit. If it settles down, I guess I'll try to get a replacement tuning adapter. Otherwise, I guess it's some kind of TiVo problem.

We're watching TV on Hulu now


----------



## hthomson

Well, after having BH out and replacing many of the end connectors on the various cable runs, my TA's have been running almost without a problem. I say almost because the TA in the Family Room starts pulsing 6 times the last 2 Friday evenings and continues until I power down the TA for 10 seconds. After reconnecting the power it reconnects without any further problems until the next Friday evening. The other TA did do this once, also on a Friday but it has been working without a problem ever since I recycled it. Has anyone else experanced this problem?


----------



## silentbobdrummer

I have been having problems with SpeedHD (1332). Everytime I try going to the channel, I just get a blank screen for several minutes and then the TA starts blinking.


----------



## saeba

saeba said:


> I've been getting a batch of partial recordings over the past week.... Medium, Chuck, Fringe, Bones.... over several nights. I suspect that the tuning adapter is causing these .


My issue ended up being a bad MyDVR expander hard drive. That's the second one I've had fail in 18 months (this one was a warranty replacement). I hooked the drive to my PC and verified that it was bad.

I had the MyDVR drive connected to an APC power filter, used this forum's recommended external SATA cable and located it in a protected cabinet... not sure what more I could have done to protect it.

Given this experience... I gave up on the MyDVR drive and purchased a larger replacement internal drive from Weaknees.

In the past week, all the issues that I thought were Tuning Adapter related are gone. TiVo is reliably recording once again !


----------



## drgambit

Hey everyone,

I've been reading your posts on the situation with brighthouse and the whole TA/SDV dilemma. I am now second guessing putting $900+ into a new Tivo XL. I have some questions that will finalize my decision:

1. If you order a M-Card what is the rental cost?
2. Can you record 2 shows at the same time with a M-Card?
3. Can you record 2 shows of different definition (SD/HD) at the same time with a M-Card?
4. Are there any limitations between a M-Card or 2 S-Cards?
5. Has the whole SDV situation "leveled out" in central FL? Or are there still problems?
6. Has anyone been charged with the $3.50 rental fee for the 'Free' SDV adapter?

Thanks all, for your advice!


----------



## kbalch

With respect to Clermont:

1. $2.99/mo.
2. Yes.
3. Yes.
4. Not to my knowledge.
5. Depends what you mean by 'leveled out'. The TA is available here, though it's an imperfect technology, or at least an imperfect implementation. It requires multiple reboots each week and has been responsible for a few partial recordings on SDV channels.
6. It's still free here - and worth every penny!

Ken


----------



## drgambit

kbalch said:


> 5. Depends what you mean by 'leveled out'. The TA is available here, though it's an imperfect technology, or at least an imperfect implementation. It requires multiple reboots each week and has been responsible for a few partial recordings on SDV channels.


Hmmm, do you need to reboot the Tivo, TA or both?


----------



## orangeboy

kbalch said:


> 5. Depends what you mean by 'leveled out'. The TA is available here, though it's an imperfect technology, or at least an imperfect implementation. It requires multiple reboots each week and has been responsible for a few partial recordings on SDV channels.


Aside from initial TA installation, I've never had to reboot either box. I subscribe to the HD Pack and have a handful of SPs that record without issue. Standard Def SDV SPs are recorded through my Series 2 & STB combination, which may be helping reduce (eliminate?) the number of issues that I have.


----------



## saeba

My problems that started around the time of the TA installation ended up being a failing MY DVR extended drive (2nd one in 18 months). Once I removed it, the TiVo and TA have been working great. I have an M-card and TA and regularly record 2 simultaneous HD streams.

I installed a larger internal drive and I'm sticking to that approach. The external drive was a massive mistake :-(!

And just checked... They charged us $3.80 this month for the Tuning Adapter. Calling in now to contest this.


----------



## silentbobdrummer

The Tuning Adapter I h ave stopped working the last few days. I'm restarting the TiVo and TA to see if that will fix it but the SDV channels come in as "Channel not available". Is there anything else I need to do besides restarting?

Edit: I restarted both and I still get "channel not available" (i'm trying to get channel 1332 SpeedHD). I went to DVR Dignostics and under Tuning adapter it said "Not Available"


----------



## saeba

silentbobdrummer said:


> The Tuning Adapter I h ave stopped working the last few days. I'm restarting the TiVo and TA to see if that will fix it but the SDV channels come in as "Channel not available". Is there anything else I need to do besides restarting?


I've found it best to disconnect and then reconnect the USB cable in the back of the TA. That seems to force the TA and TiVo to resynch.


----------



## pfibiger

silentbobdrummer said:


> The Tuning Adapter I h ave stopped working the last few days. I'm restarting the TiVo and TA to see if that will fix it but the SDV channels come in as "Channel not available". Is there anything else I need to do besides restarting?
> 
> Edit: I restarted both and I still get "channel not available" (i'm trying to get channel 1332 SpeedHD). I went to DVR Dignostics and under Tuning adapter it said "Not Available"


I'm having the exact same issue. I don't know how long I have been having the issue, I don't record a ton of stuff on the SDV channels. I had a brighthouse guy out today who knew nothing about tuning adapters. After 30 minutes of checking signal strength he said he'd have a supervisor call me to set up an appointment with a contractor, as they're the only ones who know anything about the TA.

I've unplugged everything on the TA, restarted the tivo, nothing appears to get it to work. It worked for a few months though, I definitely was able to get SDV channels in the beginning.


----------



## silentbobdrummer

saeba said:


> I've found it best to disconnect and then reconnect the USB cable in the back of the TA. That seems to force the TA and TiVo to resynch.


I tried that the first time and didn't work but this time I unplugged the USB in the back of the tivo and tried the other USB port and it work (with another Tivo restart).

Thanks.


----------



## eaayoung

If the TA reboots, try turning off the TA via the switch on the front. I usually wait around 1 minute before switching the TA back on. Mine works fine after this and works without having to disconnect and reconnect. 

Mine didn't reboot this week. Usually reboots weekly. I can't always connect with an SDV channel but that's SDV.


----------



## rainmkr

SDV isn't being explained well to many of the inhouse techs so don't be surprised if you get a Kablelink or CTIS contractor who knows even less. This shift will pay off in the end with the additional channels but there are some major growing pains going on here in Tampa. I'd love to see how the Orlando region is doing over all with the roll out.


----------



## nunzio23

I finally had Brighthouse come out to install a TA the other day. Just as I had expected, the tech had never installed one, and knew nothing about it. He said he was briefed before he came over, and that it wouldn't provide access to any more channels. I didn't try to correct him at this point so I just let him hook it up (which was wrong and I had to tell him how it should go). 

Once it was installed, I told him to test some channels to make sure it was working and he turned it to a regular HD channels, said it was working and started to leave (clearly in a hurry). I asked him to wait and changed the it to an SDV channel and it wasn't working, it was pretty obvious he had no idea what this thing was for, so I tried to explain it to him but he just acted like he knew what I was talking about and said to let it sit a few hours. At this point I knew I wasn't going to get any further help from him so I let him leave, went back to try to get the TA working, and in 10 minutes I had it functioning. 

While in the end all is fine, it is still pretty frustrating to have someone come to the house to install equipment that they have no clue what it even does.


----------



## IzzyB68

Has anyone noticed that MGMHD and UniversalHD are now missing? Actually, if you get the HD pack, all of those channels do not show up on a cable card and either does versus. If you go to the channel lineup on brighthouse, you see we should have these. I called up BrightHouse and they told me there is a SEPERATE channel lineup for CableCards. I thought they were not allowed to do this, does anyone know the FCC rule that states this?

I know I fought them on the SDV and we won that battle, I would love to win this one too, because I liked the movies on MGMHD and Universal HD. I also would love to watch the hockey games in HD!!!!


----------



## orangeboy

IzzyB68 said:


> Has anyone noticed that MGMHD and UniversalHD are now missing? Actually, if you get the HD pack, all of those channels do not show up on a cable card and either does versus. If you go to the channel lineup on brighthouse, you see we should have these. I called up BrightHouse and they told me there is a SEPERATE channel lineup for CableCards. I thought they were not allowed to do this, does anyone know the FCC rule that states this?
> 
> I know I fought them on the SDV and we won that battle, I would love to win this one too, because I liked the movies on MGMHD and Universal HD. I also would love to watch the hockey games in HD!!!!


I still get all the channels you mentioned. I'm in MetroWest. It seems they are SDV considering the slight bit of latency. I'd call them again and ask for a credit on your bill, because you're not getting what you're paying for (HD Pack)!


----------



## tivoknucklehead

there have been a few channel changes. HDnet and HDnet movies are gone for good, Smithsonian HD and MavHD are added


----------



## orangeboy

tivoknucklehead said:


> there have been a few channel changes. HDnet and HDnet movies are gone for good, Smithsonian HD and MavHD are added


Huh? 1302 & 1303? I need to check when I get home, but Tivo.com still shows them as being available. I think I have some movies in my To Do List for HDNet Movies!


----------



## tivoknucklehead

orangeboy said:


> Huh? 1302 & 1303? I need to check when I get home, but Tivo.com still shows them as being available. I think I have some movies in my To Do List for HDNet Movies!


they are gone, just checked right now


----------



## orangeboy

tivoknucklehead said:


> they are gone, just checked right now


 [expletive deleted]
I just checked too before coming to TCF. No sir, I don't like it one bit!


----------



## DSmith7206

Got a letter today that Brighthouse is delivering Cinemax, Showtime and The Movie Channel stations to SDV. Will no longer be available to TIVO users without the Tuning Adapter. This is so unacceptable!


----------



## phdeez

I had BHN come out a few days ago and install two adapters. Getting the appointment was a TOTAL PITA. Apparently I didn't use the "magic word" on setting it up and they sent out a regular tech first, and he was like "Yeah, I don't have any SDV boxes- the order says you're missing channels" Haha, like telling BHN SpeedHD & GolfHD (and the other newly deployed channels) weren't working didn't clue them in on top of me saying "I have a TivoHD with cable cards... and I need 2 SDV Resolvers." Anyways, on the second appointment they sent out a contractor and he was interested in the setup process since he had never done it before. We setup one in my living room and the other in the bedroom. Tech had no idea how to do it and thankfully it wasn't just the wife at home. I do have a problem though- one tuning adapter (living room of course! ) looses connection pretty frequent which resets the buffer on both tuners- and causes both tuners to tune in on the channel being viewed (much like a Tivo reboot- both tuners are buffering the same channel). The green light on the front starts flashing and the Tivo pops up a message saying "You have connected a Tuning Adapter." Wait, it was already there- no power loss!! I have gone into the Diagnostics Menu of the Tuning Adapter and it doesn't have an IP address- so I think the adapter is loosing sync with the head-end.

Anyways, I'm going to swap the bedroom adapter and the living room adapter and see what happens. Hopefully it's an adapter problem and not a signal problem (which I think is more likely )


----------



## TomRaz

we had HD channels 745-750 added this week and some work and some do not work. I called BH customer service and they indicate that I need to have a cable box since some of these new HD channels require two way communcations

Here are the 3 HD channels that do not work

Speed HD
MSNBC HD
BIO HD

The strange thing is some of the other new channels work fine. I asked the customer service rep if I know need a SDV device like BH Orlando does and she did some checking and didn't think that was available for Tampa Bay BH customers. 

Does this sound like a SDV issue ?

Does anyone know if Tampa Bay BH has tunning adapters yet ?

What happened to the mandate they had to support cable cards ?

Thanks,


----------



## phdeez

phdeez said:


> Anyways, I'm going to swap the bedroom adapter and the living room adapter and see what happens. Hopefully it's an adapter problem and not a signal problem (which I think is more likely )


Well, it's been at least 5 hours since I swapped the SDV Resolvers and both are working great. I noticed the one in the living room was very hot- it was on top of my TivoHD. So I moved it to get some more circulation.

Hopefully the heat was causing the problem... so far that is the case. Now I need to see if BHN is going to start charging me for them.

TomRaz: It sounds like you do need a tuning resolver. I know SpeedHD was one of the channels that went SDV on me... and the rep saying you need a cable box since it needs "two-way communication." I would imagine a tuning resolver should be coming to Tampa soon... ask if they can provide you with a Cisco STA1520- one for each TivoHD.


----------



## TomRaz

Thanks phdeez for the reply. Do you know if BHN has the Cisco STA1520 or if the TivoHD supports this device ?

Also would the cable from outside come into the Cisco STA1520 and then out to my TivoHD ?

Or is all that is required a usb cable between the Cisco STA1520 and the Tivo HD ?


----------



## SCSIRAID

TomRaz said:


> Thanks phdeez for the reply. Do you know if BHN has the Cisco STA1520 or if the TivoHD supports this device ?
> 
> Also would the cable from outside come into the Cisco STA1520 and then out to my TivoHD ?
> 
> Or is all that is required a usb cable between the Cisco STA1520 and the Tivo HD ?


The typical hookup is that the RF cable goes from the wall to the Tuning Adapter input. Another RF cable goes from the Tuning Adapter output to the TiVo cable input. The Tuning Adapter has a little bit of RF amplification in its pass thru. Additonally, a USB cable goes between the TA and the TiVo.

Taking RF 'thru' the Tuning Adapter isnt 'required'. You can also use a splitter on the cable from the wall and feed the TiVo and the TA out of that splitter (and not use the TA output) if you like....


----------



## crusin_x1

Was just talking with BH today in Tampa, I was told not yet and they don't know when? In the mean time I guess I just don't get my SpeedHD.... I'm ok with that for now. What kind of has me upset is that they are going to try and charge $3.xx a month for it. I think this is garbage!

Is anyone with Bright House in other areas in Florida paying the monthly charge? More importantly is anyone not getting charged?

Thanks

EDIT:

I was told by the cable rep that I would still need to keep my cable card. So I was thinking I would need the CC and the TA. If this is not true, then the cost for the TA is fine as it would replace the cost of the cable card.


----------



## SCSIRAID

crusin_x1 said:


> Was just talking with BH today in Tampa, I was told not yet and they don't know when? In the mean time I guess I just don't get my SpeedHD.... I'm ok with that for now. What kind of has me upset is that they are going to try and charge $3.xx a month for it. I think this is garbage!
> 
> Is anyone with Bright House in other areas in Florida paying the monthly charge? More importantly is anyone not getting charged?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I was told by the cable rep that I would still need to keep my cable card. So I was thinking I would need the CC and the TA. If this is not true, then the cost for the TA is fine as it would replace the cost of the cable card.


The rep is correct. For SDV, you will need both the cablecard and the tuning adapter. The TA simply tells the TiVo how to tune the program you desire. All the tuning and decryption is still done in the TiVo and the cablecard is in charge of the decryption.


----------



## crusin_x1

Ok, thanks for the info. 

I guess my issue with paying extra for something that the cable card should do still stands.

Anyone else have thoughts on that?

And just to mention, I'm in Tampa and can't get 745 Speed HD, 748 CNBC HD, or 750 BIO HD. I'm assuming at this point it's becasue I don't have the Tuning Adapter.


----------



## phdeez

Sorry for not updating... but I had some more problems even after swapping boxes *0(internally) and moving to a location that got a lot more circulation. So, I swapped cables- same problem. I actually ended up swapping to another jack on the same wall-plate (had directivo there before so I needed 2 coax drops). It has been a few days and it has been rock solid. I guess it was a signal issue.

BHN has another thing coming if they think I'm going to give them more money to get channels I should receive with a Cable Card. I haven't seen my first bill yet to tell if it has increased, and not one person has said there is an increased fee for them. Cable Cards (grudgingly) yes, Tuning Adapter- no


----------



## melissaox

Just got mine today in Cocoa, FL. Took a few hours to get up and running. Our tech hadn't done it before. But he was nice. We also got an M card. It seems to work better with a M card vs 2 S cards.


----------



## drgambit

Just ordered my Mcard/tuning adapter... Ummm, did anyone else need to pay $40 to have this installed?


----------



## orangeboy

drgambit said:


> Just ordered my Mcard/tuning adapter... Ummm, did anyone else need to pay $40 to have this installed?


 No way! TA was free, and the 2 SCARDs for my Series 3 has only had monthly charges. I would inquire what the charge entails, and see if they can provide an itemized receipt.


----------



## drgambit

orangeboy said:


> No way! TA was free, and the 2 SCARDs for my Series 3 has only had monthly charges. I would inquire what the charge entails, and see if they can provide an itemized receipt.


Their wording was an 'Installation Fee' for the installer to come down and plug the Mcard in the Tivo and set up the TA.


----------



## orangeboy

drgambit said:


> Their wording was an 'Installation Fee' for the installer to come down and plug the Mcard in the Tivo and set up the TA.


Ugh. I don't like the sound of that - something seems hokey to me. 
Maybe you can cancel your appointment via the automated phone service, and play Customer Service Roulette: set up another appointment, and see if a different CS Rep says there is a charge.

I never paid an installation fee with Brighthouse. Were you talking to a CSR or a Tech when the $40 came up?


----------



## eaayoung

The $40.00 fee is an installation fee for the cable cards, not the TA. BH announced the fee months ago.


----------



## orangeboy

eaayoung said:


> The $40.00 fee is an installation fee for the cable cards, not the TA. BH announced the fee months ago.


Source please?


----------



## crusin_x1

Ok, just got the Tuning Adapter today, I'm in the Tampa Area, looks like one of the first. 

No luck getting it to work though. After multiple restarts of both the Tivo and adapter, along with many unplugs of the usb cable. All I get a sporadic blinking light on the front of the tuning adapter. 

The Tech had no experience with it. The techs he called on the phone had no experience with it. So getting answers as to what the problem is was all but impossible.

Now after couple of hours of just letting the box sit, no change. The Tivo does detect the adapter. I do have access to the tuning adapter diagnostics via and Tivo, I didn't at first.

One thing I did notice under the "Network and Tuning Status" is that the "Tuning Mode" states "Uninitialized". There are other indications in the diagnostics that things are not setup correctly.

The Tech is going to do some more research for me to see what he can find out.

The Tuning Adapter is a Cisco box, STA1520. Firmware V1.6


----------



## orangeboy

I'm in Orlando. Tuning Mode for me says QAM-256. There's a page that shows "Authorized:" 
Mine says "yes". I believe something needs done at the headend to make it work. Sorry if that's not much help, but I'm thinking the "Authorized:" will be found to be the crux of the problem...


----------



## crusin_x1

Alright, up and running! Ah Speed HD  

I think maybe the TA did some kind of update when first connected. But after it was connected for a couple of hours (I just didn&#8217;t get around to it until then) I restarted the TA. Then the green light was blinking at a steady rate, and not sporadic as before the restart.

That&#8217;s when I called support and she did the refresh on my services and I got the steady green light, after I hit the power button. (Whatever she did tuned the TA off). 

Once I got a steady green light on the TA. I had to just pull the USB and plug it back in. The Tivo detected it again and this time it worked.

So, now to see if it's reliable.


----------



## eaayoung

orangeboy said:


> Source please?


It was in a letter or flyer mailed out by BH. The fee should be listed on their website. I noticed it when I considered switching my single stream cards for M card which was around the same time I got my TA.


----------



## EdwPowers

I believe that I have read the answer to my questions earlier in this thread but I would like to make sure I have it before I really need it. I will be moving to the BH CFL area in a couple of weeks. To be exact, I will be moving to Merritt Island.

Here is my current configuration. I have a Series 2 and a Series 2 DT both just using analog cable. I also have two TiVoHD, both with a M-card but do not need the tuning adapter.

So, does BH CFL still have analog channels that I will be able to get without cable boxes for both my Series 2 TiVos?

Do I understand correctly that I will need a tuning adapter with a M-card to be able to receive all the HD channels on each TiVoHD?

Thanks


----------



## eaayoung

EdwPowers said:


> Do I understand correctly that I will need a tuning adapter with a M-card to be able to receive all the HD channels on each TiVoHD?
> 
> Thanks


I had the same arrange until I replaced an analog TV in our bedroom. You should be able to get the lower channels, up into the to the channels in the 70's. I think you can even get some of the HD channels but I'm not positive. I'm thinking they pass the PBS and local channels through via the cable. You don't need the TA unless you desire to receive a channel that is SDV. If you go to BH website, you can see which ones are SDV. Hopefully you won't have much trouble securing an M card. BH never seems to know what your talking about when you specifically ask for an M card. It will save you some money.

Welcome to the area..., just in time for hurricane season! Hope you've got your homeowners insurance lined up. You'll be shocked at the difference in cost compare to your area.


----------



## eaayoung

One more thought..., you should go ahead and get the TA since its free for the 1st year. 

If like me, you'll learn to hate the TA. I've had mine since March and it stills reboots weekly. Once you install it, and when the light start blinking, just try turning TA off with the button on the front panel. I usually have to wait a couple of minutes before turing back on. By following this procedure, I don't to unplug the USB cable or power cable.

And if the TA doesn't seem to work, try changing the USB cable. Many of the TA supplied by BH had bad USB cables.

Gotta go..., the TA is blinking!


----------



## orangeboy

eaayoung said:


> If you go to BH website, you can see which ones are SDV.


The channel lineup that I see only has this:



Code:


Channel Legend
 
B	Basic	 			DHD	Digital - High Definition
S	Standard	 		P	Premium
D	Digital	 			SP	Specialty Package
BDF	Basic - Digital Format	 	PPV	Pay Per View
BHD	Basic - High Definition	 	ITV	Interactive TV
SDF	Standard Digital Format

Where can I find the list of SDV channels?


----------



## eaayoung

Wow, you're correct. You would think they would have list on their site but I couldn't find it.

The ones I think are SDV in my area:

149 Military History Channel
1332 Speed HD
1322 Versus HD
1334 Golf HD
1300 Hallmark HD
1301 Smithsonian HD
1306 MGM HD
1307 MAV TV
1001 MLB Network

There's probably some more that I'm unaware of. But these channels are not acessible via the cable card in my TV.


----------



## mee081224

Hi ppl I am a noob, forgive my ignorance and lack of reading through 19 pages. It seems many of you fought hard and long to get to where you are today with your tivo and brighthouse. Please help me. I just got a new tivo for fathers day, as a trade with my wife to lower the cable bill (by getting rid of the cable box, or so I hope)

I currently have a packaged deal of phone, internet and cable tv. My hoa pays most of the digital service, so my bill comes out to like $72, i recently signed up for a promo to get the nationwide plan for about $10 less, but they say that my box rental is included on my old plan and my current plan. But my bill shows it broken out as a rental. Am I getting the run around, or are the legit? Also can my Tivo series 3 HD dvr work as a cable box? Please tell me what I need to do or lookup and who to contact at BHN. Everyone I talk to are complete morons. PLEASE HELP


----------



## mee081224

mee081224 said:


> Hi ppl I am a noob, forgive my ignorance and lack of reading through 19 pages. It seems many of you fought hard and long to get to where you are today with your tivo and brighthouse. Please help me. I just got a new tivo for fathers day, as a trade with my wife to lower the cable bill (by getting rid of the cable box, or so I hope)
> 
> I currently have a packaged deal of phone, internet and cable tv. My hoa pays most of the digital service, so my bill comes out to like $72, i recently signed up for a promo to get the nationwide plan for about $10 less, but they say that my box rental is included on my old plan and my current plan. But my bill shows it broken out as a rental. Am I getting the run around, or are the legit? Also can my Tivo series 3 HD dvr work as a cable box? Please tell me what I need to do or lookup and who to contact at BHN. Everyone I talk to are complete morons. PLEASE HELP


Ok i started reading through alot of the forum, in order to get the HD channels u still need the HD pack? Basically what ever service you pay for you get?

Also if you have the 2 scards or 1 mcard can that replace the cable box, and decrypt the signal coming in? If so, how much luck has anyone had returning the box and keeping the "combo" service?

Also if I do not HD, does it matter about sdv? And what the hell is SDV lol, i keep seeing it? Is bh forcing you to utilize a new technology to view all their channels? like moving them away from mcards and putting them on the TA? im soooo lost. thanks.


----------



## orangeboy

mee081224 said:


> Ok i started reading through alot of the forum, in order to get the HD channels u still need the HD pack? Basically what ever service you pay for you get?


HD Pack is an additional package that is NOT required to get HD. It is 6 'extra' channels:



Code:


	HD Pack $6/mo
1300	Hallmark Movie Channel in HD		SP
1301	Smithsonian HD				SP
1304	Universal HD				SP
1306	MGM HD					SP
1307	MavTV					SP

It used to rock when they had HDNet and HDNet Movies. Now, not so much.



mee081224 said:


> Also if you have the 2 scards or 1 mcard can that replace the cable box, and decrypt the signal coming in? If so, how much luck has anyone had returning the box and keeping the "combo" service?


Yes, the S or M CARDs decrypt the incoming signal. I still have a cable box that I hardly use to feed my Series 2, as well as allow me to use On-Demand/PPV programming, so I cannot answer the latter question concerning the combo service.



mee081224 said:


> Also if I do not HD, does it matter about sdv? And what the hell is SDV lol, i keep seeing it? Is bh forcing you to utilize a new technology to view all their channels? like moving them away from mcards and putting them on the TA? im soooo lost. thanks.


Yes. Some standard-def channels are also SDV. SDV allows BHN to use less bandwidth by "switching on" the programming that you request via the Tuning Adapter. You will still need CableCARDs to decrypt the SDV programming. There is a lot better explanation of SDV in other threads. I only convey to you my interpretation! ;-)


----------



## eaayoung

At $6.00 per month, may have to drop the HD pack. What happen with HDNet channels? Did BH just drop them or did the go out of business?


----------



## orangeboy

eaayoung said:


> At $6.00 per month, may have to drop the HD pack. What happen with HDNet channels? Did BH just drop them or did the go out of business?


It sounds like HDNet is having trouble with negotiations. I think Time Warner couldn't come up with an agreement as well. Yes, it really makes the HD Pack less valuable in my eyes as well.


----------



## Killerbones

I live in davenport and with the 8 new channels I cant get Speed, Bio, or cnbc due to SDV, I am considered TAMPABAY. I called brighthouse three weeks ago and when the tech came out they brought cablecards with them, The guy was going to call his mngr when the mngr called me back he stated they did not have any, and would call back when they did, I called to customer service today and they stated that they did not have the SDV resolvers and did not know when they would get them in, NICE and all i care about is the speed hd.


----------



## crusin_x1

Well I'm in the Tampa Area and have one, I now I do get the channels you mentioned. 

I had better luck using there email tech support. I didn't have any luck via the phone either.

From the Bright house account page you can send an email to tech support. I got my tech scheduled threw them. 

But even the tech said that he had a hard time finding a TA in the area, but he did.

Botton line is, they can get them if you talk to the right person.


----------



## Okeemike

Prior to them rolling SDV in the Orlando area, we got a mailing indicating that they'd be available (and free for the first year). 

I suggest that you continue to call, and perhaps complain via Twitter. Keep in mind that they may be called a "Tuning Adapter" or "Tuning Resolver".


----------



## Killerbones

ok so the email helped and they were sending a tech out on sunday, but guess what when the tech got here today he had no equipment and had no idea what a tuning adapter was. Here I go again.


----------



## rjgonzalez

"On September 5, Bright House Networks is rolling out 15 new high definition channels to Central Florida customers. These additions will give Bright House a total of 64 HD channels and will put the cable provider closer to its stated goal of reaching 100 HD channels by the end of the year.
.........
All 20 channels will be delivered with a new technology known as Switched Digital Video (SDV). Although the customer won't notice any difference, delivering channels with SDV allows Bright House to more effectively use its bandwidth to deliver more HD channels and services.

Without SDV, every channel is constantly being sent to all home regardless if anybody is watching it or not. But SDV channels are only sent to someone's TV when they tune to one of them. Bright House spokeswoman Sara Brady said the company started using SDV to deliver some channels a few months ago.

Although Bright House cable box customers won't notice a difference with SDV channels, customers who use a TiVo and CableCARDs from Bright House will need to order a special adapter to be able to tune in the SDV channels.

Brady said TiVO customers with the Series 3 HD and HD XL models can order up to two adapters for free a year. After that, each adapter will cost $3.80 a month."


----------



## rjgonzalez

This was in the Orlando Sentinel posted by Etan Horowitz on Aug 6, 2009 2:28:02 PM 


rjgonzalez said:


> "On September 5, Bright House Networks is rolling out 15 new high definition channels to Central Florida customers. These additions will give Bright House a total of 64 HD channels and will put the cable provider closer to its stated goal of reaching 100 HD channels by the end of the year.
> .........
> All 20 channels will be delivered with a new technology known as Switched Digital Video (SDV). Although the customer won't notice any difference, delivering channels with SDV allows Bright House to more effectively use its bandwidth to deliver more HD channels and services.
> 
> Without SDV, every channel is constantly being sent to all home regardless if anybody is watching it or not. But SDV channels are only sent to someone's TV when they tune to one of them. Bright House spokeswoman Sara Brady said the company started using SDV to deliver some channels a few months ago.
> 
> Although Bright House cable box customers won't notice a difference with SDV channels, customers who use a TiVo and CableCARDs from Bright House will need to order a special adapter to be able to tune in the SDV channels.
> 
> Brady said TiVO customers with the Series 3 HD and HD XL models can order up to two adapters for free a year. After that, each adapter will cost $3.80 a month."


My TIVO HD arrived today and BHN tech is coming Saturday with the Cable Card I requested the TA adaptor - By reading the tread here I am calling back and insuring the the Tech bring a "Tuning Adapter" or "Tuning Resolver".


----------



## Okeemike

rjgonzalez said:


> This was in the Orlando Sentinel posted by Etan Horowitz on Aug 6, 2009 2:28:02 PM
> 
> My TIVO HD arrived today and BHN tech is coming Saturday with the Cable Card I requested the TA adaptor - By reading the tread here I am calling back and insuring the the Tech bring a "Tuning Adapter" or "Tuning Resolver".


Good luck. The tuning adapter is a POS.


----------



## TomRaz

I have had the TA's for 2 months now. BHN promised me the TA's would be free for the first year, then $3.80 per month for each TA. 

First bill arrived after receiving the TA's and they charged me $3.80 per month for each one. I called my contact at BHN and he did some checking and said their was nothing he could do and I would have to pay for them 

I hope you guys in Central Florida get them for free for the first year


----------



## Okeemike

TomRaz said:


> I called my contact at BHN and he did some checking and said their was nothing he could do and I would have to pay for them


I sent you a PM...give my suggestion a try, and let me know if it works out for you.


----------



## TomRaz

Hello Mike,
Thanks for the PM I have already sent the email. I will let you know if she responds.


----------



## Randman

FYI, Brighthouse tried to charge me the first month. After they searched, they found the letter that was sent out, and agreed to remove the charge. 

For a company that prided itself on "asterix hunter" service, they sure do suck at doing what they say.


----------



## TomRaz

Okeemike was able to help me out with some BHN contacts and they have reversed the earlier decision to charge me for the TA's and my first year is free after all. 

Mike I owe you one


----------



## notnow117

Is the deal that up to 2 tuning adapters are supposed to be free for the first year? Or just the first one? I currently have 2, and just noticed they're charging me for one of them.


----------



## notnow117

actually, just read this in the sentinel today...

http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/et...luding-amc-hd-fox-news-hd-and-cinemax-hd.html



> [Bright House spokeswoman Sara] Brady said TiVo customers with compatible models can order up to two adapters for free a year. After that, each adapter will cost $3.80 a month.


guess it's time to call them up.


----------



## orangeboy

notnow117 said:


> actually, just read this in the sentinel today...
> 
> http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/et...luding-amc-hd-fox-news-hd-and-cinemax-hd.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Bright House spokeswoman Sara] Brady said TiVo customers with compatible models can order up to two adapters for free a year. After that, each adapter will cost $3.80 a month.
> 
> 
> 
> guess it's time to call them up.
Click to expand...

Am I to read that as long as I have 2 or less adapters, they will always be free? Or after a year, they will be $3.80 a piece/month?


----------



## notnow117

orangeboy said:


> Am I to read that as long as I have 2 or less adapters, they will always be free? Or after a year, they will be $3.80 a piece/month?


The post in the sentinel isn't a direct quote, so I'm guessing it's up to 2 free for the first year. Not up to two free every year.


----------



## Okeemike

Up to two free for a year. Any more than two, you'll pay. After one year, you'll pay regardless of how many you have.


----------



## TomRaz

Both are suppose to be free !

For the first year !


----------



## orangeboy

notnow117 said:


> The post in the sentinel isn't a direct quote, so I'm guessing it's up to 2 free for the first year. Not up to two free every year.


It would have been nice having up to 2 TA's free every year. So let's see: $5.90 for 2 SCARDs in my Series 3 and 1 [email protected] $3.80 is still $9.70/month, $0.25 cheaper then the HDDVR Service provided by BHN! So the question now is how is BHN gonna squeeze that quarter out me?


----------



## notnow117

i called up and found out they were charging me for 3 tuning adapters, even though they only had 2 physical pieces of hardware assigned to me. and what's even better is the girl on the phone said legally she could only credit me back for 60 days, which sounded way wrong to me. when i asked for the exact reason, she said it's just their policy (printed on the statement) and she's required to follow it. so for now i'm out $16 (4 months of charges), but i may escalate it tomorrow. i also did the post-call survey, rated my satisfaction with the resolution a 2 out of 5, and left a comment saying the policy was "kind of crappy."


----------



## jesnook

Does anyone have the promotion code for the 1 yr free service for the tuning adaptor?


----------



## eaayoung

Ok, for those who have a TA, does your unit reboot on a regular basis? I live in the Orlando area and I had my TA since first came out in my area. I had the usual problems when it was installed, with a defective cable and the software issues. But after I replaced the cable and got the software update, mine seemed to settle down into a predictable routine. However, it reboots, locks-up or whatever it does like clockwork on Thursday. Some weeks it may be a day early or a day later but it usually occurs weekly. Sometimes the light is solid green, is blinking or I get the Tivo message that a TA is attached. If the light is not the blinking or Tivo screen, I usually discover there is a problem when I can't tune to a SDV channel. 

If this is happening to all of us? If so, what's the fix?


----------



## JWThiers

eaayoung said:


> Ok, for those who have a TA, does your unit reboot on a regular basis? I live in the Orlando area and I had my TA since first came out in my area. I had the usual problems when it was installed, with a defective cable and the software issues. But after I replaced the cable and got the software update, mine seemed to settle down into a predictable routine. However, it reboots, locks-up or whatever it does like clockwork on Thursday. Some weeks it may be a day early or a day later but it usually occurs weekly. Sometimes the light is solid green, is blinking or I get the Tivo message that a TA is attached. If the light is not the blinking or Tivo screen, I usually discover there is a problem when I can't tune to a SDV channel.
> 
> If this is happening to all of us? If so, what's the fix?


Since the firmware update, Nothing on a predictable schedule. One of my two systems seems more picky about timing when rebooting from a power outage, but nothing predictable.


----------



## orangeboy

eaayoung said:


> Ok, for those who have a TA, does your unit reboot on a regular basis? I live in the Orlando area and I had my TA since first came out in my area. I had the usual problems when it was installed, with a defective cable and the software issues. But after I replaced the cable and got the software update, mine seemed to settle down into a predictable routine. However, it reboots, locks-up or whatever it does like clockwork on Thursday. Some weeks it may be a day early or a day later but it usually occurs weekly. Sometimes the light is solid green, is blinking or I get the Tivo message that a TA is attached. If the light is not the blinking or Tivo screen, I usually discover there is a problem when I can't tune to a SDV channel.
> 
> If this is happening to all of us? If so, what's the fix?


I'm in Orlando - MetroWest. No issues with Tivo Series 3, TA and BHN.


----------



## TrueEddie

Just got my tuning adapter today. The technician from Bright House had no idea how to set it up. Luckily TiVo had a great article here:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/133/c/105,110/r_id/100041

The technician didn't have the usb cable, I had a ton of them so with the article and the cable I was able to get it up and running.

So far everything looks great


----------



## dolfan954

TrueEddie said:


> Just got my tuning adapter today. The technician from Bright House had no idea how to set it up. Luckily TiVo had a great article here:
> 
> The technician didn't have the usb cable, I had a ton of them so with the article and the cable I was able to get it up and running.
> 
> So far everything looks great


Does anyone know where to point the BH people on the phone to show them that we get 2 free CableCards? I will call them as I just ordered a card to be delivered friday but want to make sure I do not get charged.

Thanks!


----------



## TrueEddie

dolfan954 said:


> Does anyone know where to point the BH people on the phone to show them that we get 2 free CableCards? I will call them as I just ordered a card to be delivered friday but want to make sure I do not get charged.
> 
> Thanks!


You mean Tuning adapters right? I only got one and there was no hassle or extra charge.


----------



## dolfan954

TrueEddie said:


> You mean Tuning adapters right? I only got one and there was no hassle or extra charge.


Your absolutely right, I misread it thinking they would provide the cablecards for free for the year rather than the adapter. Thats what I get for being up so late. Thanks for the response!


----------



## schemp98

How do I get the Customer Rep to realize that I need to get the SDV from Brighthouse and not Best Buy (which is what the Rep told me....)


----------



## scottopus

schemp98 said:


> How do I get the Customer Rep to realize that I need to get the SDV from Brighthouse and not Best Buy (which is what the Rep told me....)


From what I've read and actually done, writing E-support seems to get the ball rolling. I'm actually in Tampa and here's Brighthouse's response.


----------



## TomRaz

SDV is something that is part of the BHN video delivery system. I would try and mention that in order to receive all the "free" HD programming you will need to have the BHN installer bring a tunning adapter with in order to receive channels 745, 748 & 750 which are free HD channels.


----------



## eaayoung

BHN had an announcement in the Orlando Sentinal that more channels are being moved to or coming out on SDV beginning 11/3/09. 

My TA is driving me nuts since it seems to be causing my TIVO to reboot at least weekly and in the middle of shows that I'm recording.

Hopefully, TIVO will get these growing pains with TA worked out with a software upgrade. If TIVO would just have the DVR ignore the TA when it reboot or has a problem!


----------



## eaayoung

TIVO rebooted again yesterday with the TA turned off. Maybe its the eSATA drive...


----------



## SCSIRAID

eaayoung said:


> TIVO rebooted again yesterday with the TA turned off. Maybe its the eSATA drive...


That is a definite possiblilty. Ive not seen a reboot due to the TA misbehaving althought that doesnt mean it isnt possible.


----------



## eaayoung

TIVO has been rebooted about 5 times today. I had the TA connected but turned off. On one the reboots the S3 noted the TA was connected. Very odd. So, I disconnected the TA. Continued to get lock up while watching a recorded show then the S3 reboots. Tried to run 3 or 4 of the kickstarts but can't seem to get it work with my S3. 

It's looking like the My DVR is defective, the eSATA cable used wisth the My DVR drive or the S3's internal drive is bad. I happened to have a spare eSATA cable and have reboot the S3 with this new cable. Hopefully its the cable and not one of the drives. If the cable switch doesn't work, my next step is to divorce the DVR drive. Bye Bye recordings I guess.


----------



## eaayoung

Switched the eSATA cable and things are better but it still rebooted during a Criminal Minds show. From what I've read here, the WD My DVR expansion drive usually last around 18 months. Mine has been going for 2 1/2 years so I guess I got lucky. 

Once I've watched everything on the drive, will disconnect and divorce the drive. After reading the upgrade thread, l think I'll just upgrade my internal drive for a 1 TB drive. But will run the S3 for a couple of weeks to make sure it's not the S3's internal drive. 

I'll have to the give the TA another shot. Hopefully it will work better!


----------



## tomphilb

I have noticed that the tuning adapter runs into issues when the power goes out (frequent occurrence with these Florida thunderstorms). If the TiVo is up and running when they are re-connected, you get the steady light almost immediately. Unfortunately, the adapter boots up much quicker than the tivo. The adapter then &#8220;can&#8217;t find&#8221; the tivo and so goes into blinky mode. Most forums say to restart the tivo to re-establish the connection, which works, but can take 10 min to get through the boot up process again.
I have found a better solution is to just unplug the USB cable from the back of the adapter then reinsert it after a second or two. (you could do the same on the tivo side, but its easier to find the hole again on the adapter) This way the pairing works very quickly.
I am going to go one step further this weekend and pick up an uninteruptable power supply to put behind the entertainment center. My hope is that if the tivo and adapter never lose power, then there will a much better chance of everything working correctly.


----------



## eaayoung

I have mine connected to a UPS (just like the TIVO). 

My problems seems to be due to the external drive and when BH has some problems (ie: freeze issue) last week. Seems like some of the shows were corrupted on the drive. 

The external drive is working a better. Keeping an eye on it and once I get it stable will re-hookup the TA.


----------



## eaayoung

My DVR expander drive finally died - both the external case and drive. The TA runs like a charm now that I don't have an external drive hooked up to my S3. Odd how the TA will automatically resets itself if the S3 reboots for some reason. And, the S3 doesn't reboot on a weekly basis before I divorced the expander drive. So, if you are having problems with your TA and you have an external drive hooked to your TIVO, it my be the external drive. 

Already have a 1 TB drive ready to install in the S3 this weekend!


----------



## eaayoung

My TA went into 8 blink mode a couple of days ago. Per the TWC TA Carolina thread, this is happening frequently with the TA in that area and it's brick mode. I tried the usual methods to restart the TA. Also tried unplugging both the TA and Tivo then when the light was solid green on the TA, plug-in the USB cable. Still no success. Finally called BH this morning. BH sent several hits to the TA. Then uplugged the both the power cord and USB cable. Didn't seem to work at first but after I schd a truck roll and hung up, the TA starting working again. 

I'll see how it goes and cancel the truck if the TA is still working tomorrow.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

eaayoung said:


> My TA went into 8 blink mode a couple of days ago. Per the TWC TA Carolina thread, this is happening frequently with the TA in that area and it's brick mode. I tried the usual methods to restart the TA. Also tried unplugging both the TA and Tivo then when the light was solid green on the TA, plug-in the USB cable. Still no success. Finally called BH this morning. BH sent several hits to the TA. Then uplugged the both the power cord and USB cable. Didn't seem to work at first but after I schd a truck roll and hung up, the TA starting working again.
> 
> I'll see how it goes and cancel the truck if the TA is still working tomorrow.


my TA is in blink mode since last night, its a real pain, this happens once or twice a month


----------



## EdwPowers

I have finally completed my move to Brevard County. Thanks to some previous posts, I came prepared for SDV. It was not a concern where I came from.

I have my cable cards installed but I declined the TA because I understood that it only gave a few more channels. At least for now, I am keeping the BH DVR for On-Demand and the channels that I will miss due to no TA.

Actually I have two TiVoHD, each with a M-card. They both have this situation. With my cable cards, I am only getting the analog channels and local HD channels. I have no digital channels, no cable HD channels and no premium HD channels. This reminds me of my cards not being activated correctly. I had that issue plenty before I moved here. According to the installer and his supervisor, my setup is correct and I will need a TA to get anything more.

Now for my question. Is there anyone else in my area using cable cards without a TA to confirm that I am getting everything I should? I would very much like to do without a TA and avoid some of the headaches that I have heard here as well as avoid the extra cost. But if the installer was correct, I will definitely need to get at least one TA.


----------



## guarh

Thats BS!
I am not in your area (Tampabay) but my tivoHD doesn't have TA. I am getting all channels except SDV and pay per view.
One difference to Brighthouse boxes is that channels under 100 (basic ones) are analog on the Tivo, everything else is digital. On the brighthouse box, those under 100 were mapped to the digital versions. Initially I complained about that but there was 0 understanding on the other side...
I am thinking about getting a TA, I want SpeedHD, which I currently only get in SD.


----------



## Okeemike

In my opinion, the TA stuff has improved. (either that, or I've learned how to deal with it). I don't seem to get the 'blinking light' issue as often, and when I do, I've discovered that unplugging the unit for a couple of minutes seems to do the trick (as opposed to unplugging for less than a minute or two as I previously did). 

The benefits of SDV are numurous. There are many channels I don't get when the TA is down, specifically, Versus HD and (I think) SyFy HD.


----------



## phdeez

I'll agree that the Tuning Adapter is 'worth the trouble'. I *might* have to reboot one of my two TivoHDs/TA every other month due to a Tuning Adapter 'issue'.

As Okeemike said- it has gotten better... before I was having to Reboot the TA/TivoHD about every other week...

I also noticed a group of new channels in HD- Comedy Central and Nick to name 2... there were others but I don't recall them  I'm pretty sure all new HD channels are being delivered via SDV... so unless you're happy with the <20 HD channels not on SDV (ie: locals, TNT, ESPN, Discovery) you'll need to get one anyways.


----------



## eaayoung

Agreed here as well. My last major problem was in 12/09 when it went into the 8 blink mode. A hit from BH fixed it. After I dumped the MyDVR external drive it settled down and started to work as designed. It did miss a recording last night which I discovered after returning home. Got the TA is attached blue screen. Maybe it updated the updated the software. But that has been my only missed recording since 12/09.

The TA is worth having!


----------



## EdwPowers

Thanks all for replying. While the specific SDV channels mentioned are channels I don't really watch, I know there are at least one or two of them that I do watch at least occasionally.

I considered if some of the TA issues were MyDVR Expander related. Some of them with problems mentioned also having the expanders. I took the upgrade the internal drive myself route.

So I have decided to get a TA for each TiVoHD. I will also go ahead and get rid of the BH DVR after all is working. I really can't stand their DVR any way after having TiVo since 2001.

Thanks again


----------



## phdeez

Well, I got my bill today and noticed 2 charges for Tuning Adapters. $3.80/each. I guess it's been a year since I got the Tuning Adapters and all-in-all they've worked pretty well. I plan on writing a letter to the president of the company asking why I have to pay a Cable Card fee in addition to the Tuning Adapter fee. My opinion is this: I made the decision to place a Tivo on their network, so I'm penalized by having to pay for a cable card (ok- fine), however BHN made the decision to implement SDV service which _requires_ a Tuning Adapter to receive all programming. Why should a customer be penalized for their technology decisions? How is this the 'home of free hd'?

I guess we'll see what happens, but honestly I'm pretty pissed off with the nickel and dime show here.


----------



## orangeboy

Hmm... That would mean my yearly savings after dropping BHN's digital TV service went up from $958.68 to $1,049.88!


----------



## net114

Just decided to put a cable card and TA on a second TivoHD in another room. 

The tech came out and put in an M-card. 

Without the Tuning Adapter hooked up, it appears like the cable card is working. With the TA hooked up, all I get is black screen, however I do get channel banners with info. 

Any thoughts on this? I've already swapped out the TA, to same result. My only thought is that maybe somehow the cable card and TA don't like each other, and to have the tech come back out and try a different cable card. 

By the way, when the TA would only give me a black screen, the tech's answer was "per my supervisor, this is a TIVO issue, and there's nothing we can do." he then left. 

Tivo customer support was actually VERY GOOD, and they got a supervisor from BH on the phone....who then told them it was a Tivo issue "because we just put the cards in, we don't diagnose your equipment problems."

Um, hey rocket scientist...what if the cable cards not working properly? 

Anyway, anyone have any suggestions for black screen, with program info, but no audio video when TA is connected? No TA, cable card seems to work, but what non-SDV but encrypted channel would be good for me to test that theory? 

Any other advice is welcome...


----------



## orangeboy

net114 said:


> Just decided to put a cable card and TA on a second TivoHD in another room.
> 
> The tech came out and put in an M-card.
> 
> Without the Tuning Adapter hooked up, it appears like the cable card is working. With the TA hooked up, all I get is black screen, however I do get channel banners with info.
> 
> Any thoughts on this? I've already swapped out the TA, to same result. My only thought is that maybe somehow the cable card and TA don't like each other, and to have the tech come back out and try a different cable card.
> 
> By the way, when the TA would only give me a black screen, the tech's answer was "per my supervisor, this is a TIVO issue, and there's nothing we can do." he then left.
> 
> Tivo customer support was actually VERY GOOD, and they got a supervisor from BH on the phone....who then told them it was a Tivo issue "because we just put the cards in, we don't diagnose your equipment problems."
> 
> Um, hey rocket scientist...what if the cable cards not working properly?
> 
> Anyway, anyone have any suggestions for black screen, with program info, but no audio video when TA is connected? No TA, cable card seems to work, but what non-SDV but encrypted channel would be good for me to test that theory?
> 
> Any other advice is welcome...


How does the TA work with the first TiVoHD, which I assume also has CableCARDs and TA? If swapping the TAs between TiVos results in no tuning of SDV channels, I'd say you have a bad TA, and would be the responsibility of BHN to step up and take care of _their own equipment_ problems!

It sounds like the BHN tech did very little if any diagnosing...


----------



## net114

orangeboy said:


> How does the TA work with the first TiVoHD, which I assume also has CableCARDs and TA? If swapping the TAs between TiVos results in no tuning of SDV channels, I'd say you have a bad TA, and would be the responsibility of BHN to step up and take care of _their own equipment_ problems!
> 
> It sounds like the BHN tech did very little if any diagnosing...


Both TA's work when put on the "old" TivoHD. Both TA's get solid green light on "new" TivoHD.

I just was looking at the cable card screen info at tivo support (pdf file) and it there are several indicators that the cable card is bound to the TivoHD box, but is not authorized to receive the channels.

This all seems to be very confusing for the 5 different people I've talked to at "tech support." I'm trying to tell them to reauthorize the card...and they keep telling me "its already on your account, I can 'see' it."

Me: "I know, but what I'm telling you is that it's not authorized yet to view any channels, it's just bound to the box. I'm supposed to have HBO."

Her: "You have HBO?! Wait, you're not paying for that!!"

Me: "Siiiggghhh. Yes I am. I just paid the bill two days ago."

Her: "Nope. It's not on your account."

Me: "Ok, the specific channel isn't important. I just need you to reauthorize..."

Her: "Oh, wait. THERE it is! You have HBO. I just needed to look down the screen. Authorize what now?"

Me: "Can I schedule another tech?"

EDIT: I have to give kudos to Tivo's tech support. They've been polite and patient the whole way, and I just talked to a guy who knew exactly what I was saying, that it's not just a matter of sending a "hit" to the card, but authorizing the card to get certain channels you subscribe to. Trying to get Brighthouse back on the phone, but I'll probably have to wait for another tech to come out...3rd tech trip....it could have been only two trips if they would stop treating some of us like we're just the dumb customer who doesn't know anything.


----------



## net114

Just an update-

Another tech came out today and when he saw it was a Tivo, literally threw his hands up in the air and said, "I need to get someone else here." 

Another tech comes out about half hour later, and I explain to him using the diagnostic screens, that the cable card is not getting authorized. Most likely the best solution is just to switch it out with a new cable card. Which i got Tivo on the line to say the same thing. 

Now, on the other side, the tech's have a supervisor on speakerphone, who keeps saying over and over, "its a Tivo issue, it's a Tivo issue". 

Finally I ask the tech if he has extra cards, can we just try putting another one in? 

*poof* they call it in, and all the channels work like magic. 

I will give credit to the two guys who came out today, who were VERY polite. The main problem was a supervisor who was telling everyone it was Tivo's fault, and who would just not listen to what I was saying. This could have been a much shorter trip had they just tried swapping out cable cards the DAY BEFORE.

As is usually the case, the Bright House CSR's I talked to really had no idea what I was speaking of, but I didn't find anyone on the phone who was rude, either at BH or Tivo. 

Tivo tech support knew exactly the issue, and they tried to get BH on three way calls, and in general were very good. 

This has been the same lesson I've found since cable cards have come out- if you get it working, its pretty stable overall, but you really have to baby some of the techs and CSRs to get them to listen to your requests. Nothing has changed on that front.


----------



## JRGoodman

Just to add my 2 cents, had the tech out today and he came without a TA, only the M card. We had some of the HD channels come on and they said they would be back out. Well hours later no more HD channels so all I have is basic cable and they are coming back again. My opinion is they make it difficult, because they want you to use their equiptment, which fails all the time I might add. So while it worked the picture was fantastic. My question is are you suppose to get some of the HD channels even if you dont have a Tuner Adapter?


----------



## crusin_x1

Yes at this time, some HD channels will come in without the TA. Not all channels have switched to SDV.


----------



## eaayoung

Yes, lots of them. Call BH and have them send a hit to the card and make sure they have it setup properly.


----------



## susieb

JRGoodman said:


> Just to add my 2 cents, had the tech out today and he came without a TA, only the M card. We had some of the HD channels come on and they said they would be back out. Well hours later no more HD channels so all I have is basic cable and they are coming back again. My opinion is they make it difficult, because they want you to use their equiptment, which fails all the time I might add. So while it worked the picture was fantastic. My question is are you suppose to get some of the HD channels even if you dont have a Tuner Adapter?


JR, You should get some HD channels without the TA. The TA was needed to receive switched digital video channels. Of course, there is not a list of which channels are SDV.


----------



## smr

susieb said:


> JR, You should get some HD channels without the TA. The TA was needed to receive switched digital video channels. Of course, there is not a list of which channels are SDV.


Not only is there NOT a list if which channels are SDV, the Brighthouse reps cannot even tell us. I have tried thrice to talk to someone and get a listing.


----------



## mikel_b

I had comcast for 2+ years with absolutely no problems... now I'm in BH land and haven't had fully working for several weeks.

First they come w/o cable cards... come back another day... no tuning adapter... one cablecard starts failing, i call in for support, they send a guy, no cable cards with him. tuning adapter keeps going into flashing green light mode, 2 techs come out, no replacement cards OR tuning adapter.

I tell the tech some channels aren't working because the TA seems to be resetting or something. I show him some channels not working. He goes "hmm, I wish I knew which channels use the TA, I only have a list of the SDV channels". I try to not laugh.

I have version .801 on the TA but it seems like daily or more often I get the flashing green light and the SDV channels stop working.

Should I ask for a new TA? Do they charge for each Card separately? Right now I have two S, would rather have 1 M.

Any pointers to get this working reliably? Anyone know a good tech in Melbourne, FL?


----------



## susieb

mikel_b - Reboot the TA and count the flashes. 4 flashes mean defective TA. I leaned that during the 2 weeks I spent trying to get things going. My TA still goes through times of constant flashing. Lost channels once but rebooted TA and Tivo and had everything.


----------



## mikel_b

susieb said:


> mikel_b - Reboot the TA and count the flashes. 4 flashes mean defective TA. I leaned that during the 2 weeks I spent trying to get things going. My TA still goes through times of constant flashing. Lost channels once but rebooted TA and Tivo and had everything.


I'm getting the constant flashing. I counted for a bit but it doesn't seem to have any pattern it's just a constant flash. Does that mean anything?

What I usually do is turn off the TA, turn it on again. I keep doing that until I get solid green, usually happens on the first or 2nd try. Then I unplug the USB and plug it back in. That usually works for 12-24 hours so far as I can tell.


----------



## net114

Ok this is what happend to me Mike. Exactly. It was that it was simply a matter of them needing to try various cable cards till one worked. Some channels came through, others didn't. You might need to try multiple cards and another TA. *But most likely its simply an issue of needing to try mutiple cards. * Heck, they're probably trying to put in the same cards that didn't work in other Tivos!

Here is a PDF with info on the cable card screen diagnostics.

This will show you if it's a cable card issue or not.

In the cable card diagnostics menu-
What I found was that on the cable card CA SCREEN, it said "locked". It should ALSO say "READY" on the second line. If it says "NOT READY", it's not authorizing your channels correctly. Because it is "locked", they can send hits to the card, and they see some channels, resulting in them saying it works. However, you can prove it's not authorizing channels correctly by showing them the "NOT READY".

ALSO - On the ACTIVE PROGRAM screen, it says a lot of stuff, but you can find a line with the letters in it that says "NON-ENT" or "ENT". If it says "NOT-ENT" or "??????" in some code, then it is not authorizing your encrypted channels. Again, the tech sees some channels, and says what he said to me, "Oh, its a Tivo problem." But he doesn't know how to read these screens.

Have them come back out. I printed out that PDF, and I got Tivo's cable card tech support on the line to talk to the tech on speakerphone while he was there. Show the PDF to the tech, and if your card isn't authorizing, you can prove its not a Tivo issue.

Sending hits over and over will not fix your issue most likely. Call repair and make sure they make a note to the tech to bring multiple cable cards. If they show up without them, ask them to call a supervisor and see if another tech can bring you some right then. That is what I insisted on, and a half hour later they brought extra cards. They put in the first replacement and like magic, all the channels came on after they paired it.

By the way, the M cards should be newer, so ask for them, but I have two S cards in one Tivo and an M card in the other. They both seem to work fine now. But in BOTH cases, I had to insist on them trying multiple cards until one worked. The cards are VERY finicky. The techs that know about them know very well that this is true.

However, they're instant response is that the CSR can "see" and "hit" the card, thus it must be working. This isn't true. A bad card can still get signals, but not authorize your channels correctly.

I don't know what area your in, but I've got a supervisors cell number in my area. If you want to PM me with where you are, it might help you if you happen to live nearby. He wasn't very friendly though I have to say....


----------



## Who-ville

I've had the Cisco STA1520 Tuning Adapter since early last September and it has worked fine with a TiVo HD XL since then. (Getting it installed and working took two difficult service calls, however.)

Several weeks ago its green power light started to blink at random times and I've been unable to get it working reliably ever since. Usually I have to unplug it for several minutes, restart the TiVo, then restart the TA to force it to acquire the channels again.

At that point I can watch SDV channels like AMC HD (1358) but within a few hours or minutes the TA chokes and the light starts blinking again. It's been effectively useless for weeks so I've had to avoid all SDV channels for a while.

Has anyone else had problems with their TA after so many months of successful use? I have a service call scheduled for tomorrow and am dreading the arrival of another tech who's never seen a TA before.


----------



## net114

Who-ville said:


> I've had the Cisco STA1520 Tuning Adapter since early last September and it has worked fine with a TiVo HD XL since then. (Getting it installed and working took two difficult service calls, however.)
> 
> Several weeks ago its green power light started to blink at random times and I've been unable to get it working reliably ever since. Usually I have to unplug it for several minutes, restart the TiVo, then restart the TA to force it to acquire the channels again.
> 
> At that point I can watch SDV channels like AMC HD (1358) but within a few hours or minutes the TA chokes and the light starts blinking again. It's been effectively useless for weeks so I've had to avoid all SDV channels for a while.
> 
> Has anyone else had problems with their TA after so many months of successful use? I have a service call scheduled for tomorrow and am dreading the arrival of another tech who's never seen a TA before.


Same issue here on two different Tivos with two different TA's. At random times it's like the TA loses signal, light blinks, and then I get the "there's a tuning adapter connected" message.

To be honest, I would be interested in finding out if the tech really knows anything or not. My guess is they'll tell you the signal is fine.

I'm wondering if a software update somewhere or some other change isn't causing this. Before your post, I was thinking I had a weak signal or something coming into my house.


----------



## kbalch

So, after spending the last year in purgatory here in suburban Boston, we're returning to Central FL (Clermont) and the dubious joys of Brighthouse. The best thing about the last year in New England was Fios and how perfectly their cablecards worked with our Tivos. No SDV, no TAs - just perfect reception with lots of HD movie channels.

The question is: has Brighthouse improved sufficiently in our absence in their handling of the SDV/TA issues to make it worth continuing with Tivo service in Clermont? I'd really, really hate to go back to the Brighthouse DVR, but I'll do that before I deal with the TA issues as they existed up until last summer.

Any thoughts?

Ken


----------



## JWThiers

kbalch said:


> So, after spending the last year in purgatory here in suburban Boston, we're returning to Central FL (Clermont) and the dubious joys of Brighthouse. The best thing about the last year in New England was Fios and how perfectly their cablecards worked with our Tivos. No SDV, no TAs - just perfect reception with lots of HD movie channels.
> 
> The question is: has Brighthouse improved sufficiently in our absence in their handling of the SDV/TA issues to make it worth continuing with Tivo service in Clermont? I'd really, really hate to go back to the Brighthouse DVR, but I'll do that before I deal with the TA issues as they existed up until last summer.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Ken


I just had 1 TA die on me. It was replaced quickly. That and for some reason for about a week last month I had random reboots of both TA's (They happened at exactly the same time so my guess is something BH was doing) aside from that the TA's have been pretty reliable for me. You still can't MRV beyond locals but that is a CCI issue not TA issue.


----------



## Who-ville

net114 said:


> Same issue here on two different Tivos with two different TA's. At random times it's like the TA loses signal, light blinks, and then I get the "there's a tuning adapter connected" message.
> 
> To be honest, I would be interested in finding out if the tech really knows anything or not. My guess is they'll tell you the signal is fine.
> 
> I'm wondering if a software update somewhere or some other change isn't causing this. Before your post, I was thinking I had a weak signal or something coming into my house.


_Update:_ Three BH techs just left. Their first line of attack was to repair some "loose fittings" outside my house where the cable enters. The lead tech said the signal was fluctuating and that the fix should provide stability. I couldn't tell if they knew whether that would have any effect on the TA or were just guessing.

After the loose fitting repair, the TA still wasn't working so I restarted it and the TiVo, which forced it to re-acquire the BH channels. It worked briefly, which I expected, then quickly started rebooting, which I also expected. After a few minutes it started working again on its own; if recent performance is any indication it will fail within a couple of hours.

The techs didn't do anything to it and seemed to have no plan other than to replace it. They called around and were unable to find a TA so we agreed that they'd come back Friday morning when they expect to have another unit.


----------



## joelkfla

My TA has been rebooting just about every day, sometimes twice a day, for the last week or two. Of course, any recordings in progress are lost, but one time TiVo didn't reestablish communication for some reason, and I lost all the SDV channels for a day.

TiVo comes up with the "A tuning adaptor is connected screen", and checking the TA diagnostics I see the TA boot date has been updated.

I have a service call scheduled for Wednesday, requesting a replacement TA.


----------



## net114

joelkfla said:


> My TA has been rebooting just about every day, sometimes twice a day, for the last week or two. Of course, any recordings in progress are lost, but one time TiVo didn't reestablish communication for some reason, and I lost all the SDV channels for a day.
> 
> TiVo comes up with the "A tuning adaptor is connected screen", and checking the TA diagnostics I see the TA boot date has been updated.
> 
> I have a service call scheduled for Wednesday, requesting a replacement TA.


I powered down my Tivo and rebooted (again), and so far today it hasn't happened. Like I said, I have two TA's, and both were doing this, so I'm sure its not a TA issue for my case.


----------



## reblue

Just wanted to let everyone know, that I am having the same tuning adapter re-boot problems as everyone else in Orlando! I had an appointment with a tech today, and he shared a very interesting fact. A couple of weeks ago, BH preformed an upgrade on their system. We received a postcard about this upgrade in the mail (also have 1 awful BH HDDVR - postcard said to "save all of your settings, because your equipment may reset"). My tuning adapter problems directly correlate to this date. The tech said that the upgrade messed up all tuning adapters in Orlando, and he did not have high hopes for the replacement that he brought to work properly. 

If this is truly the case, BH needs to put some attention into this matter NOW! They chose to use SDV, and in order to keep up "their end of the deal" with their customers and the FCC - they must deliver a working product! Not to mention that we are paying a monthly fee for the use of these tuning adapters. 

I will be sure to report back on the status of my replacement TA.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

reblue said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know, that I am having the same tuning adapter re-boot problems as everyone else in Orlando! I had an appointment with a tech today, and he shared a very interesting fact. A couple of weeks ago, BH preformed an upgrade on their system. We received a postcard about this upgrade in the mail (also have 1 awful BH HDDVR - postcard said to "save all of your settings, because your equipment may reset"). My tuning adapter problems directly correlate to this date. The tech said that the upgrade messed up all tuning adapters in Orlando, and he did not have high hopes for the replacement that he brought to work properly.
> 
> If this is truly the case, BH needs to put some attention into this matter NOW! They chose to use SDV, and in order to keep up "their end of the deal" with their customers and the FCC - they must deliver a working product! Not to mention that we are paying a monthly fee for the use of these tuning adapters.
> 
> I will be sure to report back on the status of my replacement TA.


it did not mess up my TA in Orlando


----------



## Who-ville

I now have a replacement tuning adapter and everything is fine. Today's tech brought a brand-new Cisco STA1520, the same model as the unit I received last September. It worked immediately and hasn't had any problems since the tech left around an hour ago.


----------



## net114

From BrightHouse today I got an email:

"On Thursday, August 19, a software upgrade will be applied to your Tuning Adapter to improve your viewing experience. This upgrade may result in a message on your TiVo box that says: "Tuning Adapter Connected" after the software upgrade. If you see this message, please follow the onscreen instruction to press "Continue" to resume viewing TV on your TiVo DVR and Tuning Adapter.

In rare cases you may be required to reboot your TiVo DVR. Simply unplug your TiVo DVR from power followed by plugging it back in to reboot. Alternatively from the TiVo menu go to "Messages and Settings" and select "Restart or Reset System" choosing the "Restart the TiVo DVR" option.

If your Tuning Adapter is connected to a device other than a TiVo and you experience any problems after the upgrade, please contact us at 1-877-892-3279 (EASY)and our representatives will be glad to assist you."


----------



## PopcornGuy

"improve your viewing experience"...
Let's hope so. All too frequently I find that the premium or HD (1300 and up) are suddenly "channel not found". There are some channels that get a blank recording frequently. I've found that setting a 1 minute recording before the one I want always gets the program recorded - 2 attempts to tune the channel. If those issues are fixed, I'll be a happy camper!


----------



## net114

PopcornGuy said:


> "improve your viewing experience"...
> Let's hope so. All too frequently I find that the premium or HD (1300 and up) are suddenly "channel not found". There are some channels that get a blank recording frequently. I've found that setting a 1 minute recording before the one I want always gets the program recorded - 2 attempts to tune the channel. If those issues are fixed, I'll be a happy camper!


Same here. If I tune directly (not by hitting up and down), I get the same message. Several season passes will only record a black screen, IF I catch them in time, I stop the recording and the picture comes back.


----------



## JWThiers

net114 said:


> Same here. If I tune directly (not by hitting up and down), I get the same message. Several season passes will only record a black screen, IF I catch them in time, I stop the recording and the picture comes back.


I think what is happening is that tuner hasn't changed channels in a while so BH assumes you don't need it anymore so it frees up a channel on the headend.


----------



## net114

JWThiers said:


> I think what is happening is that tuner hasn't changed channels in a while so BH assumes you don't need it anymore so it frees up a channel on the headend.


LOL. Hey, that's all over my head. I just want it to work. Can I let them know I record the same channel 5 days a week at the same time? It would help.


----------



## Who-ville

net114 said:


> From BrightHouse today I got an email:
> 
> "On Thursday, August 19, a software upgrade will be applied to your Tuning Adapter to improve your viewing experience. This upgrade may result in a message on your TiVo box that says: "Tuning Adapter Connected" after the software upgrade. If you see this message, please follow the onscreen instruction to press "Continue" to resume viewing TV on your TiVo DVR and Tuning Adapter.
> 
> In rare cases you may be required to reboot your TiVo DVR. Simply unplug your TiVo DVR from power followed by plugging it back in to reboot. Alternatively from the TiVo menu go to "Messages and Settings" and select "Restart or Reset System" choosing the "Restart the TiVo DVR" option.
> 
> If your Tuning Adapter is connected to a device other than a TiVo and you experience any problems after the upgrade, please contact us at 1-877-892-3279 (EASY)and our representatives will be glad to assist you."


Interesting. I didn't get that e-mail but my Tuning Adapter stopped working within the past day. I noticed the green light was off and couldn't get it back on with the power button. I had to remove then reattach the power cord.

Meanwhile, I wasn't home to watch TV yesterday so I didn't get a chance to see if the device was actually working. I noticed this morning that the light was off again.

I'm now restarting my TiVo and will attempt to reboot the Tuning Adapter to see what happens. I wonder if I may have received the software upgrade early.


----------



## JWThiers

net114 said:


> LOL. Hey, that's all over my head. I just want it to work. Can I let them know I record the same channel 5 days a week at the same time? It would help.


lol, It should be that easy. its how the TA works. In order to get more channels BH just sends the channels that people in your neighborhood are watching instead of all of the channels. Unfortunately I think what BH does is if a channel hasn't changed in several hours (more likely if the channel hasn't had a new request) it assumes you aren't watching that channel and drops that channel from the neighborhood to free up space for other channels.


----------



## eaayoung

No problems with my TA except for the usually stuff. 
Got the same email. My TA has software of .0801.
The NC area was updated months ago and experienced lots of problems.
Keep your fingers crossed that it goes well and the bugs are worked out!


----------



## eaayoung

"If your Tuning Adapter is connected to a device other than a TiVo and you experience any problems after the upgrade, please contact us at 1-877-892-3279 (EASY)and our representatives will be glad to assist you."

Just notice the bottom part of BH's email..., so I don't call BH if I have a problem and have a TIVO connected to their equipment?


----------



## tomphilb

Well, I noticed my TiVo was on this am (usually turn it off when not in use.) The TA says that it rebooted at 12:58 am, so I assume the software update was pushed out ok. I did not have the "checking for channels message", but all of my SDV channels seem to be ok. 
Anyone know what the patch did, specifically?


----------



## net114

tomphilb said:


> Well, I noticed my TiVo was on this am (usually turn it off when not in use.) The TA says that it rebooted at 12:58 am, so I assume the software update was pushed out ok. I did not have the "checking for channels message", but all of my SDV channels seem to be ok.
> Anyone know what the patch did, specifically?


I think it installed new hamsters to rotate the wheel and make the "magic pictures" work. Or I could know nothing except mine blinked for a while at around the same time, and I seem to be able to tune the channels better now.


----------



## Who-ville

Who-ville said:


> Interesting. I didn't get that e-mail but my Tuning Adapter stopped working within the past day. I noticed the green light was off and couldn't get it back on with the power button. I had to remove then reattach the power cord.
> 
> Meanwhile, I wasn't home to watch TV yesterday so I didn't get a chance to see if the device was actually working. I noticed this morning that the light was off again.
> 
> I'm now restarting my TiVo and will attempt to reboot the Tuning Adapter to see what happens. I wonder if I may have received the software upgrade early.


After I posted the previous message I received a voicemail message from Bright House alerting me to the tuning adapter software upgrade on Aug. 19. The language was the same as the BH e-mail cited earlier.

Nothing appeared to change for me on Aug. 19 and the tuning adapter has been working fine without incident. I still wonder if the upgrade had been pushed to me a little earlier, when I had to reset the tuning adapter and TiVo to get everything back to normal.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

today i see "cable card 2 firmware upgrade". may take up to 40 minutes, you cannot watch or record live tv while in progress". i hope this goes well

update: of course it did not go well. still updating 3 hours later. on hold now with Bright House

update: cable card 2 goes into continuous firmware upgrade loop. goes to live tv after 1 hour and repeats process. Bright House can't get out here till Thursday which is a joke. I'm going to pull cc2 out so at least I can watch live tv

update: I have one other TV with a cable card so I pulled the cc out of it and replaced the cc that was in the endless firmware upgrade loop. After i called them to activate it worked fine, so at least my tivo will work until they show up Thursday to replace the bad cc.

this proves you can easily swap cc's between devices in your house


----------



## eaayoung

I did the same when I pulled a multistream CC from a TV and installed it on S4. Worked after a call to BH. No truck roll! 

My TA is still showing .0801. I thought this would change after BH's software upgrade of the TA. 

Anybody have a higher version on their TA? I thought I read somewhere that .0803 is the latest TA software.


----------



## eaayoung

Got the TA update today. New version is .1001.


----------



## Robbdoe1

Just got this in the mail today. I guess they are gonna keep pushing. I'm still not affected yet in Melbourne.

Robb


----------



## Velvetme

Here is my experience in a nutshell;
Bought a premiere and called for an install. $40 non waive able fee. Talked to 3 CSR's and got nowhere, so fine. Brighthouse networks came out after 2 missed appointments and heard nothing but belly aching from the newbie cable card installer. The M card worked right away but no HD, channel lineup doesn't match and even some of the basic channels are missing. Guess what? He didn't install or even bring a tuning adapter. They are coming out again Tuesday to install... Lord knows what I will hear from this guy when he comes.


----------



## net114

Velvetme said:


> Here is my experience in a nutshell;
> Bought a premiere and called for an install. $40 non waive able fee. Talked to 3 CSR's and got nowhere, so fine. Brighthouse networks came out after 2 missed appointments and heard nothing but belly aching from the newbie cable card installer. The M card worked right away but no HD, channel lineup doesn't match and even some of the basic channels are missing. Guess what? He didn't install or even bring a tuning adapter. They are coming out again Tuesday to install... Lord knows what I will hear from this guy when he comes.


Check out my post here where I give a link for a PDF that gives some additional diagnostic info for the cable card install. You might have to force the issue with the tech, but you can check if the cable card is _actually_ working or not. On more than one occasion, the tech swore the card was working and it was a "tivo issue", and I finally was able to confirm that just because some channels work is _not proof _ that the cable card is working properly.

And on the $40 charge, I agree that is a crock. Please, please, Brighthouse, let me pay you $40 so that I can pay you more money each month and remain a customer of yours. Give me a break.


----------



## innocentfreak

Velvetme said:


> Here is my experience in a nutshell;
> Bought a premiere and called for an install. $40 non waive able fee. Talked to 3 CSR's and got nowhere, so fine. Brighthouse networks came out after 2 missed appointments and heard nothing but belly aching from the newbie cable card installer. The M card worked right away but no HD, channel lineup doesn't match and even some of the basic channels are missing. Guess what? He didn't install or even bring a tuning adapter. They are coming out again Tuesday to install... Lord knows what I will hear from this guy when he comes.


See my complaint link in my sig and file a report with the FCC. After their last meeting they added a section for CableCARDs and Tuning Adapters so they can keep up on these issues to see if further changes are needed.


----------



## tomphilb

So maybe not particularly germane to the SDV topic, but relevant to Brighthouse in central fl:
How is the ginormous HD channel move gonna affect all our season passes next week?
/brighthouse.com/central-florida/hd-destination


----------



## tivoknucklehead

tomphilb said:


> So maybe not particularly germane to the SDV topic, but relevant to Brighthouse in central fl:
> How is the ginormous HD channel move gonna affect all our season passes next week?
> /brighthouse.com/central-florida/hd-destination


please read my thread. Do you have new guide data?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=456341


----------



## rahnbo

tomphilb said:


> So maybe not particularly germane to the SDV topic, but relevant to Brighthouse in central fl:
> How is the ginormous HD channel move gonna affect all our season passes next week?
> /brighthouse.com/central-florida/hd-destination


I contacted Tivo email support who replied "to manually update the TiVo Season Passes to reflect the new channels."

With 200+ season passes that's not going to be much fun.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

rahnbo said:


> I contacted Tivo email support who replied "to manually update the TiVo Season Passes to reflect the new channels."
> 
> With 200+ season passes that's not going to be much fun.


do you have guide data on the new channels or "to be announced" ?


----------



## rahnbo

tivoknucklehead said:


> do you have guide data on the new channels or "to be announced" ?


To Be Announced across the board. The Brighthouse HD STB does have data.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

rahnbo said:


> To Be Announced across the board. The Brighthouse HD STB does have data.


well, at least its not just me then. I've been after these guys to fix this for 7 weeks now, we only have 6 days left to get it fixed


----------



## rahnbo

I've contacted them as well and they swear its going to work, although it looks like we'll be reprogramming our season passes. I've also called Brighthouse to find out exactly what time the turn off & switching will occur and they can't/won't answer that question.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

rahnbo said:


> I've contacted them as well and they swear its going to work, although it looks like we'll be reprogramming our season passes. I've also called Brighthouse to find out exactly what time the turn off & switching will occur and they can't/won't answer that question.


Its ridiculous that they are waiting till the last minute, I have a ton of Season Passes that need redone, plus I can't set up any viewing after Oct 26 right now


----------



## orangeboy

tivoknucklehead said:


> Its ridiculous that they are waiting till the last minute, I have a ton of Season Passes that need redone, plus I can't set up any viewing after Oct 26 right now


What makes you think you need to redo your Season Passes? Is WESHDT no longer going to be WESHDT? Is WKCFDT no longer going to be WKCFDT? I think you're making a mountain out of a mole hill...


----------



## tivoknucklehead

orangeboy said:


> What makes you think you need to redo your Season Passes? Is WESHDT no longer going to be WESHDT? Is WKCFDT no longer going to be WKCFDT? I think you're making a mountain out of a mole hill...


only a few HD channels are not changing, you need to check it out, over 100 channels are changing numbers and season passes must be changed manually

http://brighthouse.com/static/documents/HD_Destination_Flyer.pdf


----------



## rahnbo

This is from Tivo Support:

Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I would be happy to help you.

I am sorry if my last response was a little confusing on the Season Passes. You will have to reset up the Season Passes on the TiVo box. Unfortunately, we don't have a way to just change the channel number on the Season Passes to reflect the new channels. An easier way to reset all your Season Passes now is by going through the new Season Pass Manager that was released a couple of days ago. You can access it through your Manage My Account at www.tivo.com

The link for the Season Pass Manager is https://www3.tivo.com/apps/index.do


----------



## rahnbo

Tivo just notified me of a new lineup change. 3 of the new Brighthouse reshuffles were done and the old HD channels turned off. Two I don't care about. One is FOX. Comically, FOX WOFL, was -1135 and +1035 WOFL, except they spelled it WOLF. Idiots.

Not so comically the Season passes still have the old channel 1135 for FOX so let the recreation of a truck load of season passes begin.


----------



## innocentfreak

Actually from another thread someone said when they had this happen before, they didn't have to change the season pass. It would still display the incorrect channel number, but still worked for the new channel. You may want to verify your to do list before doing all that work.


----------



## orangeboy

tivoknucklehead said:


> only a few HD channels are not changing, you need to check it out, over 100 channels are changing numbers and season passes must be changed manually
> 
> http://brighthouse.com/static/documents/HD_Destination_Flyer.pdf


When I dropped BHN and went OTA only, I didn't change/recreate ANY Season Passes for the channels I still had (and they definitely had different numbers, going from 1035 to 35-1). I did cancel Season Passes for Discovery Channel, The History Channel, etc. Channel numbers shouldn't effect the Season Passes. Changing call letters, yes. That's why I mentioned WESHDT and WKCFDT...


----------



## Robbdoe1

I got this big A** card in the mail yesterday with the new lineup. Now I'm not so sure I won't be affected and need a TA. I'm gonna wait and see. Same with my SP's. 

I wonder if moving a channel like HGTV from 1361 to 1***? will stop me from getting it without a TA even though I get it now without one?

Robb


----------



## tivoknucklehead

Robbdoe1 said:


> I got this big A** card in the mail yesterday with the new lineup. Now I'm not so sure I won't be affected and need a TA. I'm gonna wait and see. Same with my SP's.
> 
> I wonder if moving a channel like HGTV from 1361 to 1***? will stop me from getting it without a TA even though I get it now without one?
> 
> Robb


you definitely need a TA to receive most of the HD channels


----------



## Robbdoe1

tivoknucklehead said:


> you definitely need a TA to receive most of the HD channels


I get Spike, HGTV, AETV, TNT, DISC and a bunch of others without the TA now. There are about 20 of them including the locals in HD that I get. So you think I will need the TA after the move? The one's I listed are the one's I watch including all the locals. I don't pay for any aditional HD content, just what they provide free.

OTA and streaming is looking better everyday as I know I can supplement those 5 channels shows I watch. I get 18 stations good with my antenna on the THD and I'm 38 miles from the towers.

Robb


----------



## tivoknucklehead

Robbdoe1 said:


> I get Spike, HGTV, AETV, TNT, DISC and a bunch of others without the TA now. There are about 20 of them including the locals in HD that I get. So you think I will need the TA after the move? The one's I listed are the one's I watch including all the locals. I don't pay for any aditional HD content, just what they provide free.
> 
> OTA and streaming is looking better everyday as I know I can supplement those 5 channels shows I watch. I get 18 stations good with my antenna on the THD and I'm 38 miles from the towers.
> 
> Robb


Well , you'll know next week, but I know up to now that when they add new HD channels they pretty much are all SDV channels that need a TA (for tivo to function) and this trend will not change


----------



## joelkfla

rahnbo said:


> Tivo just notified me of a new lineup change. 3 of the new Brighthouse reshuffles were done and the old HD channels turned off. Two I don't care about. One is FOX. Comically, FOX WOFL, was -1135 and +1035 WOFL, except they spelled it WOLF. Idiots.
> 
> Not so comically the Season passes still have the old channel 1135 for FOX so let the recreation of a truck load of season passes begin.


Seems a bit harsh to call someone an idiot for a single typo. It's correct on my channel list, so apparently they were clever enough to correct it.

The new channels that have shown up are all unchecked on my channel list. Since some of the channels are reusing channel numbers currently in use, I expect that on the 26th, the rest of the changes will show up, the new channels will become checked, and recordings and season passes will be moved to the new channels, as has happened in the past with smaller changes.

There might be a bit of a lag, but I have no reason not to expect that everything will be all right by the 27th.


----------

